# DUKES Fluval Edge Reef - Zoanthid Garden -



## MlDukes (Nov 24, 2009)

*Mod time*

So i decided to do a little modding this weekend. Took what ive learned from other light mods and came up with my own. I feel i made a big improvement over the stock bulbs and it was cheap and simple!


I went ahead and got the $8 6" T5 fixture i mentioned in my original post, It turned out to be 4w not 14w. I also saw this round 2w 24 LED under the cabinet fixture that was capable of linking 3 fixtures to 1 plug (via extension cable). The LED fixtures were 8 a piece or $20 for a set of 3. I got the 6" T5 and the 3pk LED fixtures knowing i would be returning one.

Got home plugged in the T5 and set it up there (didnt get a pic but would have had to do some wireing and case mods for it to fit). The T5 put off a nice white light but even running with the stock halogens it didnt make a big difference. I quickly declared the T5 too much work for too little light.

Hoping for better luck with the LED fixtures i opened them up plugged one in and WOW! Held it over the water and this one 2w LED fixture put off as much light as the T5 and halogens together. But the fixture itself was too large to fit even one in with the halogens. Decided to remove the halogen bulbs and mount 2 LED fixtures beneath the stock lighting bar. I dont know how benificial these commercial LEDs are to plants but for 20 bucks and a major improvement I decided to go for it. Made an exact paper stencil of the bracket that i wanted to make to mount the lights to. I would then mount the bracket to the light bar. Had thoughts about making the bracket out of wood, metal or plastic. Ended up finding a hard plastic side off a broken stereo. Decided It would be easist to work with. Made an exact replica of the stencil, marked and drilled screw holes and holes for the zipties. 

Everything else is self explanatory, take a look at the pics. Excuse the quality, the first few were taken with my phone. Enjoy! :icon_smil













My 2nd hobby is robotics so i enjoyed somewhat merging the two on this project. I make alot of custom metal brackets for my bots and have learned when making a bracket ALWAYS start with a paper stencil! Its much easier to restart on a piece of paper then recut metal or plastic!!

















































Now for the comparison pic:



BEFORE













AFTER

































What do you think? 

Personal conclusion: I am VERY pleased! They are brighter than the halogens and are a beautiful bright white. The LEDs also distribute the light much more evenly than the Spot light halogens. These fixtures fit perfectly under the stock hood with no direct mods to the existing fixture! An extra bonus is that they are more energy efficient, I am now running 4w total opposed to 20w stock. Only downside is that im gonna have to add a heater since the halogens are no longer playing that role lol 

I'll just have to wait and see how the plants grow under these LEDs.....

Leave me your thoughts, good or bad!!!


----------



## kilfrg7864 (May 7, 2010)

wow! looks awesome!! really digging the look great pictures too


----------



## Simmo2302 (Oct 23, 2009)

it looks good, still a bit dull towards the outer edges of the tank, but if does bring focus towards the center.

but i think the biggest problem that you are going to have is that the colour spectrum of those leds/light fixtures, will be all wrong.

being made for human eyes, they will have high peaks in the yellow/green spectrum (550-620nm) plants cannot use this light. leds and light fixtures that are designed for aquarium plant use have high peaks in the blue (400-550nm) and red (620-700nm) spectrum, which is what plants need.


----------



## pianofish (Jan 31, 2010)

Everything looks swell mate! The scape is very eye appealing, only thing I can suggest would be to add a little bit of red to the tank. 
Also I'm not an expert with lights, but are you sure that the leds will support plant growth?
Your pal,
Pianofish


----------



## jball1125 (Mar 9, 2010)

I really like the look if this tank. Keep up the good work and can't wait to see more pics?

Is what you tore in half marimo balls? Love how it looks


----------



## MlDukes (Nov 24, 2009)

jball1125 said:


> I really like the look if this tank. Keep up the good work and can't wait to see more pics?
> 
> Is what you tore in half marimo balls? Love how it looks


Thanks you!! At the LFS they were just labeled "Moss balls" but yes i believe they are Marimo moss balls.


----------



## MlDukes (Nov 24, 2009)

Simmo2302 said:


> it looks good, still a bit dull towards the outer edges of the tank, but if does bring focus towards the center.
> 
> but i think the biggest problem that you are going to have is that the colour spectrum of those leds/light fixtures, will be all wrong.
> 
> being made for human eyes, they will have high peaks in the yellow/green spectrum (550-620nm) plants cannot use this light. leds and light fixtures that are designed for aquarium plant use have high peaks in the blue (400-550nm) and red (620-700nm) spectrum, which is what plants need.


I really appreciate your input, I dont know much about LEDs but im beginning to see the light... :hihi: I was really hoping these would do ok but i may have to go back to the drawing board. Ill give it some time and see what happens.

Thanks again!


----------



## MlDukes (Nov 24, 2009)

Ok so i was thinking about what inhabitants i wanted to add to this tank and came up with a very interesting duo. I wanted to add something that wouldnt take the focus off the scape so i figured what better way to do that than to add clear fish!?!?!  Just so happens a month or so back i picked up 3 glass cats for half price (100% impulse buy). Ive got them in my 46g but they just dont "fit in" with the rest of the community. I've been contemplating on what to do with them every since. 

So last night i took out the lonely guppy and added the 3 glass cats along with 4 ghost schrimp to the Edge. I love it, from a distance you dont see anything but a nice planted scape. But when you get closer you start to notice things :biggrin:

Im sure i will get some criticism over putting 3 potential 3" fish in a nano tank but with regular WC's I think they should do just fine. Besides more than likely it wont be long term, Im sure with in a few months im gonna wanna rescape and add something diff. 

Ill post some pics when/if i can. Its hard to get a decent pic of these little boogers.


----------



## nemosreef (Oct 19, 2007)

Very cool tank.


----------



## MlDukes (Nov 24, 2009)

nemosreef said:


> Very cool tank.


Thanks nemosreef!

(speaking of your name) I originally wanted to try saltwater in this tank with a single ocellaris clown. But... Ive never had a saltwater setup and figured it would be difficult to maintain water parameters in such a small tank. 

Can any x-reefers out there tell me if its better for a beginner to try saltwater on a large or a small scale?


----------



## MlDukes (Nov 24, 2009)

*EXCITED: New adventure around the corner*

Did alot of reading up on nano (pico) reefs over the weekend. Decided im givin saltwater a shot!!! :icon_bigg Very VERY excited!!! Gonna start gathering knowledge and supplies and then begin the long cycling process. 

Im keeping it freshwater for the mean time. 

I did adjust a few things on the current scape (not 100% happy with it) Ive got a couple open spots that are a bit of an eye sore. Regardless i removed the dwarf microsword, added another anubias and moved one anubias to the hole in the driftwood, I liked where it was but it was getting no light before. The rotala is growing like crazy, all stems have grown atleast an inch+ and looking very healthy! Seeing some new (speckled?) leafs on the anubias too!! What does the speckled leaves mean?? The glosso is sprouting new leafs but its growing up and not out... Glass cats and shrimp are doing great! Ill post some pics when i get home tonight!!! 

Thanks for reading! If there are any reefers out there leave me a msg or shoot me a PM with your thoughts on doing SW in a fluval edge??


----------



## nemosreef (Oct 19, 2007)

Water parameters on small tanks is a little harder to maintain on smaller reef tanks but is doable for evven a beginner. Reef tanks in alot of ways is very similar to planted tanks. Once you get a few things down pat it is smooth sailing. The only thing about reefs is it is a little more expensive to do. The fish get real expensive.


----------



## MlDukes (Nov 24, 2009)

*LOTS of pics*

Took lots of new pics!! Made a few minor changes. I really liked the look but i removed all the dwarf micro sword, I noticed some BBA on it from the 10g it came from. Didnt want it spreading. Added an anubias and rearranged another. I need to fill the spot where the microsword was.... not sure on what to use. Ive thought about moving the glosso to the back and trying a riccia carpet out front?  Ive probably got a 6" x 9" mat of it floating in my 55. What do you think??? I also feel it needs something more in the right corner, any thoughts there? I threw some moss in the back hoping it will spread up the backside of the DW. 

Got several good pics with 2 of the ghost cats. The 3rd is a bit larger and when the lights are on he always stays hid in the lil cave out front. The 2 in the pics arnt as shy and less skidish, they regularly swim out in the open but most of the time are chillin in the dark behind the Stump. 

so anyway... with out further ado, here they are!! :icon_bigg


















































Do you see the 2 ghosts in the last pic??? Look closer...


----------



## Da Plant Man (Apr 7, 2010)

It I saw the ghosts...Just wondering- why is it so dark?


----------



## MlDukes (Nov 24, 2009)

Not sure why it seems dark??? These pics were taken at night with everything in the room off to prevent glare, that meant no ambiant light to help light the corners.  It seems very bright in person well... except for the corners that is. 

Im not real worried about it. For now the LEDs do the job and dont put off that nasty yellow that the halogens did. Im making plans to mod it so that it will sustain coral life!!! Heres the initial idea: the LED fixtures are comin out and the Swing arm is gonna be removed then 2 of these are gonna be mounted directly in the hood. They are 50/50 10k/actinic blue. I think they should do wonders!!


----------



## MlDukes (Nov 24, 2009)

The above lighting upgrades are on the back burner. Right now im gathering materials and info, it may be a few months before i tear it down to set it up as SW.

For now i will leave it planted. Looking for suggestions, Need to fill the hole on the far right and the spot where the dwarf microsword was. 

Any ideas???


----------



## MlDukes (Nov 24, 2009)

*New lighting!!!*

Im at it again..... Just ordered the lighting upgrade for my soon to be nano reef. Gonna return the LEDs to walmart  he he. This lighting upgrade could apply to FW as well. I saw a close replica of what im doing on a SW Edge video on youtube. It shouldnt be too big of a task. The kit includes the full assembly all i have to do is mount it to something.... gonna remove the entire light bar and mount the new fixtures with in the removeable hood. I ordered 2 of these fixtures 13w 50/50 10000K-actinic and hope to squeeze them both in there. Ill have to snip the existing 8" brackets to make them fit. Im also thinking of mounting 1-2 mini PC fans under the hood to help keep the bulbs from fluxuating the tank temp and.... id like to add some blue leds. Ill just have to see how much room i have after the fixtures go in. Ill keep you posted

Heres a link to the website of the fixtures i ordered and a pic:

https://02c6328.netsolstores.com/index.asp?PageAction=VIEWPROD&ProdID=16


----------



## yikesjason (Jul 2, 2008)

Are you really going to turn this into a nano reef? You are doing such a great job with it as a planted FW. 

As a SW tank, are you planning on running a sump?


----------



## jeffvmd (Apr 16, 2010)

I've seen several salwater nano reefs using the edge in another forum. Most use the stock filter and just add a small wave maker to it like the hydor koralia nano.
Good luck with the SW set up. =)


----------



## nemosreef (Oct 19, 2007)

Sounds like you are getting it all planned out. Look forward to seeing some pics as you get it going.


----------



## MlDukes (Nov 24, 2009)

yikesjason said:


> Are you really going to turn this into a nano reef? You are doing such a great job with it as a planted FW.
> 
> As a SW tank, are you planning on running a sump?


 
Yes really,  I just invested $$ into the new lighting so i guess theres no turning back now... Thanks for the complement! I really do love having a planted nano. Their alot of fun and quick n easy to scape, Im sure it'll only be a matter of time before i start a new one. For now id like to fullfil my dream to have a SW tank. Im excited!!! Been doing alot of research!! I give it a few more months before im ready to set it up. 

Like someone mentioned above I too will only be using the stock filter with the addition of a mini powerhead for added circulation. Im going with the natural bio filtration method by using live rock and live sand. Doing weekly water changes will also prevent the need for a skimmer. However.... I cant seem to leave anything alone, and in the future i may just come up with some custom filter upgrades, we'll see.

Ill keep you all posted!! 

Thanks everyone for the comments!!!


----------



## globali (May 29, 2010)

Very nice.


----------



## MPevine11 (May 26, 2010)

oh i want a fluval edge so badly, this makes me want one even more!


----------



## MlDukes (Nov 24, 2009)

MPevine11 said:


> oh i want a fluval edge so badly, this makes me want one even more!


They are VERY cool! I love mine despite a few minor inconveniences, Bubble build up under the glass top is my main complaint. In another thread someone mentioned that this tank is definitely NOT for a basketball player. I agree, If you have large hands stay away from this tank. I have small hands and even still have trouble getting them around the hardscape. I had to pull out a dead schrimp the other day and it proved to be quite a task. That aside it is an amazing tank and for the unique look it is worth the extra trouble! IMO


----------



## MlDukes (Nov 24, 2009)

nemosreef said:


> Sounds like you are getting it all planned out. Look forward to seeing some pics as you get it going.


 
Yup, gathering supplies. Next on the list is a hydor nano wavemaker and mini heater. Anyone know anything about them?

Thanks for looking!!


----------



## jeffvmd (Apr 16, 2010)

I have a hydor 15w heater installed in my edge HOB but haven't plugged it really. the water temp seems to be fine without it here in our apt. 
When I tried it on it raises the temp by 3-4F. 
Try to search out tuonors heater mod on his fluval Edge. 
That will really be helpful and the heater he used is adjustable.
I bought a PC 12v dual fan for the LED mod I'm making on my edge. It is compact and fits perfectly in the edge cover.


----------



## MlDukes (Nov 24, 2009)

*Edge Heater????*

ok so i was talking to my LFS guy about a good reliable mini heater to use on my edge... he actually recommended an under the tank riparium heater.?.?. Ive never thought of using an under the tank heater until he mentioned it, cant believe ive never seen it done before. Makes perfect sense though, its about 2/3 the size of the base of the stand and maybe 1 credit card thick, plus nothing in your tank and nothing clogging up your filter!!! Anyone out there ever try this on a nano tank? any opinions?


----------



## MlDukes (Nov 24, 2009)

Got my fixtures the other day!!! thought id post some pics. Gonna be a tight fit!! the're a little taller than i had imagined. I've got a couple mounting ideas that i cant even begin to explain, both include separating the ballast from the fixture and mounting the fixtures alone in the hood. The ballast will be housed in a custom box that will be hidden below the tank. 

I know this is common with metal halides (the ballest being mounted seperate from the bulb) Does anyone think doing this on this type of fixture would be a bad idea??? Assuming its all wired properly and safely mounted their shouldnt be any problems right? All i would be doing is extending the white wire you see in the pics maybe 3 ft and precisely cutting the plastic bracket off flush with the ballast.

Heres an updated pic of the tank, The Glosso started dieing off so i took it all out. The rotala is growing like crazy though!

Leave me your comments!!!


----------



## MlDukes (Nov 24, 2009)

Played around with paint... :hihi: Heres a visual of what im doing:


----------



## nemosreef (Oct 19, 2007)

Looks good. The way you are doing your fixtures should be fine. It will not hurt a thing to take them apart. I did a 96watt PC that way on one of my reef tanks.


----------



## MlDukes (Nov 24, 2009)

nemosreef said:


> Looks good. The way you are doing your fixtures should be fine. It will not hurt a thing to take them apart. I did a 96watt PC that way on one of my reef tanks.


 
Thanks its good to have that reassurance! Gotta pick up a few materials bfore i start the build. Ill keep you posted. 

P.S. Will there be a need to rig up a fan in the vented box to cool the ballasts? Im still planning on mounting a small PC fan in the hood so it would be nothin to add in another one while im at it... What do you think?


----------



## MlDukes (Nov 24, 2009)

2nd guessing myself again, better safe than sorry on this one!!! The wire i have labeled + needs to be wired into the hot wire, right??? Wire labeled - being wired into the neutral. With the on/off switch being linked into the hot wire, before the ballast. 


Standard plug in

Hot = small prong
Neutral = large prong


Have i got all that right?


----------



## nemosreef (Oct 19, 2007)

It wouln't hurt to put a fan in with the ballast. Yes as far as the wiring goes you are correct.


----------



## MlDukes (Nov 24, 2009)

Your awesome nemo! Thanks! 

Figured id get started with what i have to work with. Successfully removed the bulb holders from the ballasts and made a rough stencil for the mounting bracket. So far so good, Mounting the ballast separate makes things a little more difficult but in all reality is more practical considering the weight of the ballast and minimal space under the hood.

I need to pick up a mini fan so i can factor in where and how ill incorporate it. The moonlights are still up in the air, I was looking in the car section at walmart and found these blue LED interior accent lights that are tiny! About the size of the tip of your pinky, I may pick up a set. I did however buy 2x24 BLUE LED waterproof bendable strip lights for 6 bucks + free shipping :biggrin: off ebay. got them last week, had to buy a 12v adapter, but their BRIGHT! They'll probably be the new moonlights for the 55g. 

Still need to buy some solid copper wire to rewire the ballasts and I need some clips to hold the far end of the bulbs in place, they droop down a bit. 

Anyone know where to get them....

Something like this:









But for the GX23 bulbs. 


Anyway, ill post some pics of my progress and the new goodies soon.

Thanks again everyone for reading!


----------



## Fat Guy (Nov 19, 2003)

lookin good


----------



## MlDukes (Nov 24, 2009)

3 week conclusion: the Walmart LEDs (as expected) arnt worth much when it comes to plant growth, unless your growing rotala!!! Im noticing some browning in the leaves of the anubias nana and as you know the glosso quickly died off. 

With that being said.... If anyone wants to buy the LED setup i am currently using id sell it for $25 plus shipping, this also includes a 3rd fixture that could be used to light another nano. They are 3x2w 24LED. The custom mounting bracket would be included too, so all youd have to do is zip tie it up there. I also still have the original packaging that ill send with it. Otherwise they'll be headed back to walmart. PM or leave me a comment if your interested.

Most likely will be removing them tonight.

Thanks


----------



## MlDukes (Nov 24, 2009)

Played around with the Blue LED strip lights that i got, took a few pics. Just kinda wedged them in there to see how it looked. These things are awesome and are gonna look great on my 55, Both of them are a little too much for the edge. I recommend them to anyone looking to do some DIY moonlights!!! They come in several diff sizes and colors and are CHEAP and WATERPROOF! I can vouch for them being watertight, dropped one almost completely in, twice, didnt phase it or the fish :icon_lol: 

Just search "Flexible waterproof LED strip" on ebay if you wanna checkem out.


----------



## nemosreef (Oct 19, 2007)

The moonlights on there look pretty cool. I have never tried moonlights on a planted tank before only reef.


----------



## MlDukes (Nov 24, 2009)

nemosreef said:


> The moonlights on there look pretty cool. I have never tried moonlights on a planted tank before only reef.


 
Im a big fan of moonlights, id put them on any tank! :biggrin: I have a 3" baby black ghost knife in my 46g community tank and i love watching him under the moonlights!!!


----------



## nemosreef (Oct 19, 2007)

I'll bet thats cool with a black fish.


----------



## MlDukes (Nov 24, 2009)

*Planning!!!*

Heres a VERY rough idea of what im going for. got most the kinks worked out but if you see an obsticals i havent noticed PLEASE let me know.

The pics pretty well say it all but the u bracket thats sat in there is just some scrap i had laying around for the visual. Ill have to get a new piece (plastic if i can find it) and cut it to wrap all the way around that end of the hood. It will be permanently glued in place. NO screw holes!!! roud: ANY metal that i use under the hood will be painted with a waterproof paint, to prevent corrosion. The reflector is gonna be trimmed and the cardboard piece will be cut out that piece of stainless steel. 

I had to make this bracket removeable cause if the fixtures were mounted solid there would be no way to change the bulbs. 

If you look closly the lamp holders have groves on each side that will slide right over the metal bracket im making, simple enough! 

Im thinking about having a piece of plexiglass cut to perfectly cover the opening of the tank minus the filter space. This would prevent any splashing or do you think there would be too much moisture around the bulbs?? Havent picked up a fan yet but still tinkering with where that may go. Do you think its a must???

Anyway..... Leave me your thoughts


----------



## nemosreef (Oct 19, 2007)

Looks like a plan. I wouldn't do anything that may cause moisture buildup in the lighting system. That could be very hazerdous to your health. LOL!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MlDukes (Nov 24, 2009)

The moisture is what im worried about. What would you reccommend doing to minimize the moisture build up???? Im plannin this from scratch so ANY input is appreciated and if you see any flaws in this design please point them out!

Thanks!


----------



## MlDukes (Nov 24, 2009)

*It pays to befriend your LFS guy!!!*

Just got an email from the owner of my LFS. They are taking down the store display Edge and need it gone, He offered the entire set up to me for 20 bucks!!!! How awesome is that! I will now have a complete setup for extra parts in case any of my mods dont work out as planned!!!!! Its even the black version like mine. Im stoked!! Gonna pick it up tonight!


----------



## Noahma (Oct 18, 2009)

you lucky sob lol.


----------



## MlDukes (Nov 24, 2009)

*Cooling fan plans!*

Ok new idea on the cooling fans. Getting this extra tank has changed my outlook a bit, Gives me some room for trial and error.

Originally i planned to find some mini pc fans to mount IN the hood but... after pulling my hair out over how and where to put them Ive decided ill cut a hole out of the backside of the hood and mount the fan on the outside. Since the tank sets against the wall this shouldnt be visable at all. 

*Question: I think generally cooling fans are placed so that they are pulling air out of the hood, right? Is this how i should rig it up or should i place it so that its blowing air into hood? *

Along with a splash guard, i think this should solve both my heat and moisture concerns.

Opinions???


----------



## MlDukes (Nov 24, 2009)

*Input anyone?*

:help: I need some diff opinions on what to do about the cooling fan????

I was looking on ebay and found this for $3 shipped. Thought it would be worth it to tinker with. It should fit in the hood nicely and is smaller than the back side so ive got options. With the legs off its approx 7x3x1

What do you think?




















​


----------



## MlDukes (Nov 24, 2009)

I need an electricians advice... Or maybe just radio shack. lol but really. 

Ok the cooling fans will only need to be on while the lights are on. So.. Instead of having a seperete plug and timer solely for the fans, How could i hardwire the fans to run through the lights power supply? I know this can be done. But i dont know where to start on how to regulate the voltage/watts going to the fan. as you see the fans are usb powered. If all else fails i have a usb wall adapter i can use.

ANY HELP?


----------



## jeffvmd (Apr 16, 2010)

Hey Mldukes, try to have a look with what I have done with my light set up and cooling fan.
http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/tank-journals-photo-album/108335-jeffvmds-take-edge-2.html
It blows into the tank to cool it off. But be ready for a lot of evaporation and topping off.
The fan is also off from ebay and is about 5 bucks.
You're going to need a 12v adapter for the fan though.
I just had them plugged to the same timer as the lights.
Be sure to check amp ratings so as not to exceed the capacity of the timer and burn it out.


----------



## FSM (Jan 13, 2009)

You could get a timer with two plugs


----------



## non_compliance (Dec 1, 2009)

Just get a 3 plug adapter and plug it into your timer... voila, 3 plug timer.


----------



## MlDukes (Nov 24, 2009)

FSM said:


> You could get a timer with two plugs


Lol simple enough. I like how you think, I over complicate things sometimes.... ok, most the time. :hihi:


----------



## nemosreef (Oct 19, 2007)

Hey Dukes. I would set the fan up blowing air out of the hood. The idea is as the fan pulls hot air out of the hod it alows cooler air to be pulle in across the lights. This is the way I have done all of my cooling fans and I seem to have really good results this way no overheating. As far as wiring the fans I really havee no clue. I have always used 120volt fans that I get from grainger. Mine are 4".


----------



## MlDukes (Nov 24, 2009)

Got ALOT done this weekend, All the mounting hardware is finished! Got the metal bracket cut out and painted, also got the U brackets cut and painted. Just gotta glue it in and wire it up. Look at my 55g tank journal to see what else i got done!!!

FYI: I mentioned i bought my LFS store display Edge a couple days ago. They had had it set up for 6-8 months. Inside the hood there was approx a 1"x1" Sq that had rusted from moisture build up. 

So... overtime the grey metal "vent/grill" WILL rust. I sanded it down and got all the rust off, then taped it off and sprayed the vent/grill black. The Spray paint i used was a high heat engine enamel the protects against rust/corrosion. Not only does the black paint serve an important purpose but it also looks great!!!


----------



## MlDukes (Nov 24, 2009)

nemosreef said:


> Hey Dukes. I would set the fan up blowing air out of the hood. The idea is as the fan pulls hot air out of the hod it alows cooler air to be pulle in across the lights. This is the way I have done all of my cooling fans and I seem to have really good results this way no overheating. As far as wiring the fans I really havee no clue. I have always used 120volt fans that I get from grainger. Mine are 4".


roud: Thats what i thought. Thanks for keeping me in line Nemo!!!


----------



## MlDukes (Nov 24, 2009)

BTW - No fans yet.... Hopeing they arrive this week!!!


----------



## MlDukes (Nov 24, 2009)

*Progress...*

Ive got several things done. Heres pics of the bracket for the lampholders and the U bracket i siliconed in around the front edge of the hood. added a pic of black on black hood.

I was trying to decide what i wanted to mount the ballast in and stumbled upon an old broken DVD player that i had laying around. Thought the case would work great! it will be hidden in the cabinet below.


----------



## MlDukes (Nov 24, 2009)

Didnt think the fans were EVER gonna make it! Finally I got them in the mail today! :bounce: Even smaller than i had imagined, almost silent and good air movement. Well worth 3 bucks! Now lets see where i can make'em fit!!!


----------



## Chesemonky (Apr 29, 2010)

Hey i just stumbled across this journal and i think your tank is amazing. I am looking into a planted nano tank myself and i was wondering what a certain plant was. It was in your very first post on this thread, the thrid pic down and in the front left of your tank. It looks like a carpet plant to me but im not sure. I think it looks a lot better than java moss and would like to put it in my nano tank (if i ever get one). Thank You



P.S. I cant believe you got a fluval edge for 20 bucks roud:


----------



## Postal Penguin (Mar 30, 2009)

Well the simple way would be to add a 3 way to the timer but if you wanted to wire the fans: take apart the USB wall adapter and splice it into the 120V wires feeding the lights. Then wire the fans directly into the adapter. Google the pin layout of USB but only two or three pins are for power, the the rest are for data which you dont need.


----------



## MlDukes (Nov 24, 2009)

Chesemonky said:


> Hey i just stumbled across this journal and i think your tank is amazing. I am looking into a planted nano tank myself and i was wondering what a certain plant was. It was in your very first post on this thread, the thrid pic down and in the front left of your tank. It looks like a carpet plant to me but im not sure. I think it looks a lot better than java moss and would like to put it in my nano tank (if i ever get one). Thank You
> 
> 
> 
> P.S. I cant believe you got a fluval edge for 20 bucks roud:


 

Thanks man! The plant your talking about is glossostigma, cool plant. It didnt do so good under these lights but theres no tellin what color temp my LEDs were. Youll need good lights to make it work. The Mod im doing is perfect for FW too just w/ diff bulbs. If your creative theres alot of potential in these lil tanks.

.. Yeah i couldnt believe it either! they clearanced them all out and are no longer carrying them so had no need for it anymore. It was pretty nasty but with a lil vinegar it shined up like new. It pays to be loyal to your LFS! 




Postal Penguin said:


> Well the simple way would be to add a 3 way to the timer but if you wanted to wire the fans: take apart the USB wall adapter and splice it into the 120V wires feeding the lights. Then wire the fans directly into the adapter. Google the pin layout of USB but only two or three pins are for power, the the rest are for data which you dont need.


Thats clever! roud: I gotta alot goin on lol rewireing that is kinda on the back burner. Ill probably take the simple route for now but thank you for the idea!


----------



## MlDukes (Nov 24, 2009)

It was late and didnt have time to take any pics but the hood is complete! Got the lighting all wired up and the fans mounted last night. So far so good, everything works and actually fits!!!! 26w of flourescent lighting looks AMAZING over the edge! Positioning the wires away from the bulbs is my final concern...


*What could i use to hold the wires in place against the inside wall of the hood?*


Pics tonight!


----------



## TheLearned (Jun 26, 2010)

this site may be of help to Fluval Edge owners!


----------



## MlDukes (Nov 24, 2009)

Everything came together nicely. The new lights look AMAZING! Even got the fans to fit, glad i did, afraid it would have heated the water too much with out them. Set everything up in the spare edge to test how much the bulbs would heat the water. Ran them for a total of 6 hrs so far. With the lights and fans on the water stays a steady 2 degrees above room temp.As long as the my thermostat is below 76 im good. Heres some pics.

Leave me your thoughts!!!


With a lil vinegar the filthy pet store display shined up like new!









































----- FLASH ON TO SHOW THE FANS -----















Thanks for looking!! Feel free to leave any comments or questions.


----------



## nemosreef (Oct 19, 2007)

You are off to a really good start. Those lights work realy well on that tank. Nice and bright. Since the light is centered and it is hard to get a good spread I would put some lower light corals such as polyps, mushrooms and leathers on the sides and some higher light corals in the middle any lps corals would work for this such as frogspawn coral, hammer coral, tourch coral and so on. This will also give a great affect.


----------



## MlDukes (Nov 24, 2009)

Thanks for the coral recommendations nemo! 

Ive been looking at digital thermometers. Found this on ebay for dirt cheap. 1.95 shipped. Ordered it!!! Im gonna cut a rectangle out of the side of the column behind the tank. This will fit in flush and look like it came factory.
Specs:

Made for Freezers 
Powered by two 1.5V cell battery
48mm x 28.6mm x 15.2mm 













Any opinions?


----------



## MlDukes (Nov 24, 2009)

Crap.... Gonna have to get used to reading Celcius lol. I was looking closer at the listing and NO where on it does it say it displays in Celcius AND fahrenheit. Oh well, for 2 bucks i cant complain.


----------



## jeffvmd (Apr 16, 2010)

Looks like your hood/light/fan mod turned out great.
That'll work out good for the reef tank you are planning.
Check out manhattanreefs forum as they have several edge pico reefs in there.
Lucky you for getting a cheap edge.:icon_mrgr
I missed out on a $60 local deal here on an edge.


----------



## MPevine11 (May 26, 2010)

tank looks amazing! i just got the edge today i am useing it for a marine (reef) tank tho


----------



## MlDukes (Nov 24, 2009)

MPevine11 said:


> tank looks amazing! i just got the edge today i am useing it for a marine (reef) tank tho


Thanks, What are your plans for lighting?


----------



## MlDukes (Nov 24, 2009)

*Let us cycle.*

Filled her up!!! :bounce: 






























































*Update on the planted edge: *All is well, removed and returned the Walmart LEDs. One actually quit working right before i took them out.

Back to the halogens.. 

You can see a reflection of the SW edge in the first pic! lol, what a difference!!!




























Its only just been filled so its still very cloudy. Ill get some better pics when it clears up. BTW my camera is way off, It doesnt focus well up close and both tanks are alot brighter in person. gotta mess with the settings or maybe just see if i can find a deal on a new one.

Thanks for looking


----------



## nemosreef (Oct 19, 2007)

Both tanks look realy good. I like the live rock you chose. Very nice and branchy. You have alot of options for coral placement with that rock. Do you plan on getting more rock?


----------



## MlDukes (Nov 24, 2009)

nemosreef said:


> Both tanks look realy good. I like the live rock you chose. Very nice and branchy. You have alot of options for coral placement with that rock. Do you plan on getting more rock?




Originally no, but now that its clearing up and im getting a good look at it i might add more. Still gotta tweek the hardscape some anyway. Id like to find another branch like the big one on the left and use it to bulk up the back middle and right. not sure... Should i add more??? Those pieces only came to 4 lbs. I used approx 6 lbs of live sand, I think it should level out to just under an inch. Picked up a 15lb jug of oceanic sea salt and a hydrometer as well as a bottle of seachum reef complete. I didnt have any RO water at home so i just bought 10g of premixed SW to use for setup and cycle. Should i add the Seachum complete now?? 

Forgot to get the calcium test kit...


----------



## MlDukes (Nov 24, 2009)

Now that i moved this tank i can really appreciate this angle.



















*All cleared up!! *


----------



## jeffvmd (Apr 16, 2010)

looks like a great start on a new direction.:icon_bigg


----------



## MlDukes (Nov 24, 2009)

Thanks!


----------



## soup_nazi (Jul 15, 2009)

Looks great roud:. I've been thinking of getting the Fluval Edge for while, but this settles it. 

What have you been thinking for stocking options.


----------



## MlDukes (Nov 24, 2009)

soup_nazi said:


> Looks great roud:. I've been thinking of getting the Fluval Edge for while, but this settles it.
> 
> What have you been thinking for stocking options.


Thank you!!

Stocking options, FW or SW?

FW - No further plans really - right now i have 3 glass cats and ghost shrimp. 

SW - Open to suggestions - i plan to keep 3 sexy shrimp and a handful of corals - Id really like to get a baby clownfish but most people recommend against it.


----------



## soup_nazi (Jul 15, 2009)

MlDukes said:


> Thank you!!
> 
> Stocking options, FW or SW?
> 
> ...


I was asking about Saltwater... for stocking options you could probably fit a baby clownfish and an anemone [as goes with all clownfish] in there but you'd eventually have to take him out or he would get to big or die of boredom [whichever comes first] but im sure most gobies would be happy in there if you give them a little cave to stay in. or some of the smaller species of Dartfish like firefish. although it could never hurt to try a couple clownfish as long as you have a backup plan if they get to big. It could even be another reason for "one more" tank :icon_smil. you can find the dart fish and firefish here: http://www.liveaquaria.com/product/aquarium-fish-supplies.cfm?c=15+1636


----------



## nemosreef (Oct 19, 2007)

I would go for the baby captive breed clown fish. You only need to feed every other day in a reef tank and clown fish grow really slow. I how ever would not keep an anemone they just get to big and unless they are in a real well established tank they do not do well. Not to mention anemones like to sometimes move around alot and that would be a real bad thing in a tank that small. It would end up stinging all of your corals and if the anemone died in your tank it could wipe out the whole tank.


----------



## soup_nazi (Jul 15, 2009)

nemosreef said:


> I would go for the baby captive breed clown fish. You only need to feed every other day in a reef tank and clown fish grow really slow. I how ever would not keep an anemone they just get to big and unless they are in a real well established tank they do not do well. Not to mention anemones like to sometimes move around alot and that would be a real bad thing in a tank that small. It would end up stinging all of your corals and if the anemone died in your tank it could wipe out the whole tank.


oh... well I guess i'm not the best person to be suggesting stock options for saltwater as my experiance with them is kind of limited.


----------



## MlDukes (Nov 24, 2009)

soup_nazi said:


> I was asking about Saltwater... for stocking options you could probably fit a baby clownfish and an anemone [as goes with all clownfish] in there but you'd eventually have to take him out or he would get to big or die of boredom [whichever comes first] but im sure most gobies would be happy in there if you give them a little cave to stay in. or some of the smaller species of Dartfish like firefish. although it could never hurt to try a couple clownfish as long as you have a backup plan if they get to big. It could even be another reason for "one more" tank :icon_smil. you can find the dart fish and firefish here: http://www.liveaquaria.com/product/aquarium-fish-supplies.cfm?c=15+1636





nemosreef said:


> I would go for the baby captive breed clown fish. You only need to feed every other day in a reef tank and clown fish grow really slow. I how ever would not keep an anemone they just get to big and unless they are in a real well established tank they do not do well. Not to mention anemones like to sometimes move around alot and that would be a real bad thing in a tank that small. It would end up stinging all of your corals and if the anemone died in your tank it could wipe out the whole tank.


 
Thanks for the comments!!

The reason i originally started this build was to have a clown. Ive read opinions that go both ways since but I think ill try it. And like soup nazi says when it gets too big.... "New tank!" lol! Thats funny, just last night me and my fiance were looking at fish. She too really wants "nemo", I brought up the fact that if we got one i might have to convert the 55 soon..... She didnt oppose it!! So its a GO right! lol Also if the clown is in the sexies are out. :icon_conf


Ideal stock:

1 baby clown
1 yellow goby "fiance's request" - Id like to have a fire fish! 
1 pom pom crab (if compatible) or a cool shrimp
and the clean up crew





*OTHER NEWS: Hitchhikers!*

I spotted a tiny brittle sea star in my tank last night!!!!!! Sooo exciting! Also i have tube worms "filter feeders". and some tiny organisms that look like micro centipedes, they are abundant! So far unidentified. Lots of other "odd" things growing too. I could spend hours just staring at the LR.


----------



## nemosreef (Oct 19, 2007)

some tiny organisms that look like micro centipedes, they are abundant!

These sound like bristleworms.^^^^Just watch your hands in the tank they can hurt. LOL.

Glad to hear you are going for the clown. They are so cool. Pretty much my favorite saltwater fish.

The Pom Pom crab is compatable. Personaly I like the shrimp better. Fire shrimp, Cleaner shrimp, Gold banded shrimp when you can find them.


----------



## nemosreef (Oct 19, 2007)

MlDukes said:


> Originally no, but now that its clearing up and im getting a good look at it i might add more. Still gotta tweek the hardscape some anyway. Id like to find another branch like the big one on the left and use it to bulk up the back middle and right. not sure... Should i add more??? Those pieces only came to 4 lbs. I used approx 6 lbs of live sand, I think it should level out to just under an inch. Picked up a 15lb jug of oceanic sea salt and a hydrometer as well as a bottle of seachum reef complete. I didnt have any RO water at home so i just bought 10g of premixed SW to use for setup and cycle. Should i add the Seachum complete now??
> 
> Forgot to get the calcium test kit...


Sorry just sall this post.

I would add some more live rock. Yes you should add the reef complete now. Add as recomended and then test when you get the kit. You need to get your calcium level up to about 350 to 400 ppm. You will start seeing good coraline algae growth soon after that


----------



## MlDukes (Nov 24, 2009)

nemosreef said:


> some tiny organisms that look like micro centipedes, they are abundant!
> 
> These sound like bristleworms.^^^^Just watch your hands in the tank they can hurt. LOL.
> 
> ...





nemosreef said:


> Sorry just sall this post.
> 
> I would add some more live rock. Yes you should add the reef complete now. Add as recomended and then test when you get the kit. You need to get your calcium level up to about 350 to 400 ppm. You will start seeing good coraline algae growth soon after that


 

All the pics of bristle worms that ive seen look nothing like what i have. These guys are TINY, almost transparent and maybe 1/8" long 1/32" wide with noticeable feelers. I cant get my camera to pick them up. 

Do you still think their Bristle worms? I had already planned to use gloves any time i put my hands in the tank just to be safe. roud: 

My LFS is suppose to be getting Calcium tests in soon. Ill go ahead and add the reef complete tonight. Then test asap.


Gonna pick up 1 more unique piece of LR.
Thanks!!!


----------



## nemosreef (Oct 19, 2007)

What you are describing now realy does not sound like bristle worms. But their are several different kinds of bristle worms do I really do not know at this point. Pics would realy help if you can get some.


----------



## MlDukes (Nov 24, 2009)

I believe they are these: Gammaridean amphipods - Small, beneficial shrimp-like crustaceans in the order Amphipoda, commonly referred to as “scuds”, or “’pods” by saltwater hobbyists.


----------



## nemosreef (Oct 19, 2007)

Yes that is a good possaability. That would be realy cool if that is what it is. They are very helpful. Usually tanks have to be set up along time to start growing them real well but it looks like you got some real good live rock that has some nice life already growing in it. And the live sand helps as well. Congrats. They will make a good food source for someone.


----------



## MlDukes (Nov 24, 2009)

Thats very good to know. So... about my LR, I got rather lucky on it. Went to pick up everything for set up and when i asked about LR, they were ALL out!!  But... the guy liked the idea of a marine edge so he let me pick those pieces from their display tanks!!!! Wish i would have got more now! That would explain all my benificial critters. Also there were some Zoo's, star polyps and a couple other corals growing on the rocks around it. IF any had propegated over to these pieces is it possible they could pop up??? Or would the ammonia spike more than likely wipe them out?

I do have what resembles 2 white MICRO star polyps.?.?. Could it be? How small can these things be at the beginning of their life?

BTW - I know for a fact that there were "scuds" in the rock. I examined the styrofoam box that the LR came in and seen a dead one identical to the pic above. A lil unsure if that is exactly what ive seen in the tank though. Im assuming alive and crawling they would look a lil diff. than dead on their sides. The live ones also seem alot smaller than the one I found in the box.... ???

Thanks again for taggin along Nemo, Youve been ALOT of help!


----------



## MlDukes (Nov 24, 2009)

If anyone is interested in looking i started a SW thread on Reefcentral.com: http://reefcentral.com/forums/showthread.php?t=1874671&highlight=fluval+edge Been updating both with most the same info ATM.

Thanks for the comments everyone!


----------



## Shinosuke (May 20, 2004)

Started following your thread, I dig all the custom work. I have more experience in reef tanks than planted nano's so hopefully I can give you some worthwhile advice.

You'd be AMAZED at what can hitch-hike on live rock from one tank to another. As long as your tank doesn't crash you'll be finding new life springing up all over the place for months to come even if you don't add anything else from here on out. So yes, those could very well be star polyps, zoo's, sponges, or any other number of things that were in the other tank. 

Those scuds, or pods as I usually call them, are great to have. They're not big enough to REALLY be counted as a cleanup crew but they are beneficial and fish love to snack on 'em. They can start out so small as to appear like little white dots crawling on your rocks.

As for my $.2 on stocking - take it SLOW!!! That being said I've got a friend who's had 2 clownfish (NOTHING else besides a few lb.s of live rock) in a 6 gallon tank for about 3 years now. Started out as tiny babies, provided weekly water changes and light feeding, they're doing fine but are definitely at the point where they need a bigger tank now. Another option for that size tank are the pistol shrimp / goby combos (http://www.ehow.com/how_4996446_start-pistol-shrimpgoby-pair.html). Also, my favorite fish of all time are the yellow headed jawfish (http://www.aquaticcommunity.com/Jawfish/yellowhead.php) - lots of color and personality and are perfect for a 1 species tank. Both of those recommendations usually require a deep sand bed to make a home in but will live underneath rocks in a pinch.

The best piece of advice I can give anyone new the saltwater world is to sign up at reefcentral.com. I've probably wasted days of time scouring that message board for info.

Good luck, and let me know if you have any other questions!

Adam


----------



## MlDukes (Nov 24, 2009)

Shinosuke said:


> Started following your thread, I dig all the custom work. I have more experience in reef tanks than planted nano's so hopefully I can give you some worthwhile advice.
> 
> You'd be AMAZED at what can hitch-hike on live rock from one tank to another. As long as your tank doesn't crash you'll be finding new life springing up all over the place for months to come even if you don't add anything else from here on out. So yes, those could very well be star polyps, zoo's, sponges, or any other number of things that were in the other tank.
> 
> ...


 
Thanks! Glad to hear your opinions! I do plan to take it VERY slow. Im gonna wait atleast a month to add anything. First will be a clean up crew, a few small snails/hermits. Plan to observe them for a while before adding my first fish. 

I really want this to work so im willing to wait and make sure im getting everything right before adding any primary inhabitants.

Thanks again for taggin along looking forward to your input.


----------



## MlDukes (Nov 24, 2009)

*UPDATE:Lots to talk about and some pics too.* 

Noob question: do i mix in the buffer and alkalinity booster with my top off water or do i use straight RO with an adequate temp?


*A little concerned about the lights heating the water...* 

Got my "Celcius only:thumbsdow" digital thermometer yesterday. Havent mounted it yet. Right now i have the probe slid down the side of the HOB. Keeping tally on the digi has givin me a diff look at how the lights affect the water temp. 

UPDATE 7/16: By simply removing the filter lid, the added air circulation reduced the amount the bulbs heat the water down to .5f over 6 hrs. Im callin that good for now. 



Water temp before lights were turned on w/ preset heater:
Digi: 25.6c (78.08)
analog: 77.5

Lights have been on for 5 hrs and counting:
Digi: 26.5 (79.7)
analog: 79



It slowly climbed over the last 5 hrs and has stayed at 79.7 for the last 30 mins. approx a 1.6 degree change over a 4.5 hr period. 

UPDATE: lights/fans have been running for 8 hours - temp is steady at 26.5c (79.7)

Is this a serious issue that needs to be addressed? 

I do have some room for improvement. I think the mounting bracket, reflecter and minimal space traps in ALOT of heat. Thought about drilling a 1/2" hole or two in the center of the lighting bracket to allow heat to rise out directly above the bulbs. Even thought about making a small ram air vent to direct the heat towards the fans and block light from coming out the top of the hood. 


1 week in: Ive also noticed some bleached "white" spots on my LR that was once covered in coraline algae, Normal?

Read mixed opinions: WCs or NO WCs during SW cycle?




Planted Edge: All is well, moss is spreading and rotala looks healthy. Anubias has shown some growth with a few new leaves and as usual no changes in the moss balls "a lil dirty atm, just fed before the pics" Algae is almost non-existant. Lovin the low tech nano!



























Heres some better pics of the hood, light and fan mod. still need to make a few minor adjustments.













































*Thanks for lookin leave your thoughts in the box below.*


----------



## soup_nazi (Jul 15, 2009)

I read that your not supposed to due waterchanges during cycling because it adds new uncycled water thus causing the cycle to take longer. But I dont think a few ounces of water could hurt.

maybe you could get an adjustable heater instead of the preset one your using now and that could solve your heat problems Just my .02


----------



## TeamTeal (Mar 31, 2010)

no water change


----------



## Chaos_Being (May 18, 2010)

I know you just started it, but that SW edge looks great  Nano SW setups are facinating to me...something you don't see often.


----------



## nemosreef (Oct 19, 2007)

No water changes during the cycle all it will do is slow down the process if you do water changes. In a tank that small I would be topping off every day because the paramaters can chage with just a little eveporatin in a small tank. When you top off you should make sure you buffer the water to what the tank is. Otherwise if you do not your ph will slowly drop and you will have problems.


----------



## MlDukes (Nov 24, 2009)

nemosreef said:


> No water changes during the cycle all it will do is slow down the process if you do water changes. In a tank that small I would be topping off every day because the paramaters can chage with just a little eveporatin in a small tank. When you top off you should make sure you buffer the water to what the tank is. Otherwise if you do not your ph will slowly drop and you will have problems.


 
Thanks! Thats exactly what i was needing to know.


----------



## monkeyruler90 (Apr 13, 2008)

great looking tanks!


----------



## Shinosuke (May 20, 2004)

You might hate me for this but.. I disagree with the answers others have been giving on WC's. If you didn't have anything you wanted to keep then I'd say no WC during a cycle. However you've got, from what I can tell, plenty of life in those rocks. If you don't do small changes then everything in there will likely die off.. creating lots of mess.. and potentially making the cycle take longer. Personally I'd prefer to have a slightly longer break in / cycle period and keep more of my rock "alive" than to have it all melt into a nasty mess. That's just MHO.

Try to stay on top offs as constantly as possible. Daily or more often is best but a stable tank might go a few days if need be. As others mentioned a little change can make a lot of difference in these tiny tanks. Same goes with temp. Creatures that live in the sea are not used to any changes in their water param's and don't tolerate them well. When you get some time do a google search on auto top off. There are a couple of different methods out there, one of them is bound to work for you.

Sorry but I don't know about buffing top off water. I never did but my situation is unique - I live on the coast near a college with a great little aquaculture facility that provides free filtered ocean water to the public. I never had to worry about buying or measuring salt, buffers, chemicals, or anything else because the water I used was exactly as mother nature intended. I simply used RO water for top offs and called it a day.

I'm sure your tank lights are nowhere near as strong as the ones on the store display tank so you should expect some "de-purpling" of your rock =(


----------



## MlDukes (Nov 24, 2009)

Shinosuke said:


> You might hate me for this but.. I disagree with the answers others have been giving on WC's. If you didn't have anything you wanted to keep then I'd say no WC during a cycle. However you've got, from what I can tell, plenty of life in those rocks. If you don't do small changes then everything in there will likely die off.. creating lots of mess.. and potentially making the cycle take longer. Personally I'd prefer to have a slightly longer break in / cycle period and keep more of my rock "alive" than to have it all melt into a nasty mess. That's just MHO.
> 
> Try to stay on top offs as constantly as possible. Daily or more often is best but a stable tank might go a few days if need be. As others mentioned a little change can make a lot of difference in these tiny tanks. Same goes with temp. Creatures that live in the sea are not used to any changes in their water param's and don't tolerate them well. When you get some time do a google search on auto top off. There are a couple of different methods out there, one of them is bound to work for you.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the input! What you said about cycling w/o WCs makes perfect sense. Ive read forums with other people who had the same opinion. 

I may try rigging up an ATO. well see, for now ive been toppin it off about every other day. Came to the understanding that i need to use reg RO water for TO's.

Thanks again!


----------



## MlDukes (Nov 24, 2009)

Last night i was snoopin around my tank for nocturnal critters and Im pretty sure i found a Bristle worm. This was very skiny and almost an orange/flesh color. Never saw all of him but im guessing he was around an inch long. I was using a lil led light and he would go back into the sand when i shined it towards him. I caught him peeking out a few times. 

If/when i see him again should i try and remove it? or let it be?


----------



## nemosreef (Oct 19, 2007)

That is up to you. They realy do no harm. Just watch your hands they hurt. Their is a lot of controversey about them being good or bad.


----------



## MlDukes (Nov 24, 2009)

I sent a pic of the light/fan mod to my LFS owner to get his opinion. He thought it looked great and didnt see any issues except.... He recommended i look into a titanium grounding probe. He thought i may have issues with stray voltage affecting any future inhabitants. I didnt even think of this being an issue but i guess its a common problem with SW tanks...???...

Looking for other opinions.


----------



## Shinosuke (May 20, 2004)

Most of the bristles I saw were pink / flesh colored with white spikes on the side - looked like this http://www.google.com/imgres?imgurl...a=X&ei=44NITKOXJ8SBlAfU0aXzDA&ved=0CCQQ9QEwAg

Very rarely did I ever see an entire one, usually they just poked out at night or during feeding time. Completely harmless IMHO. Besides, there's almost no way to get rid of them all so you might as well just enjoy them.


----------



## MlDukes (Nov 24, 2009)

Shinosuke said:


> Most of the bristles I saw were pink / flesh colored with white spikes on the side - looked like this http://www.google.com/imgres?imgurl...a=X&ei=44NITKOXJ8SBlAfU0aXzDA&ved=0CCQQ9QEwAg
> 
> Very rarely did I ever see an entire one, usually they just poked out at night or during feeding time. Completely harmless IMHO. Besides, there's almost no way to get rid of them all so you might as well just enjoy them.


 

YEP! That is exactly what i saw in my tank. I even noticed the beginning of the black streek on its back. Having not seen it all mine actually might be over an inch long...... :eek5: creepy 

Thanks for the link!!!! Alot of good info on that page!


----------



## nemosreef (Oct 19, 2007)

Yes get a grouning probe. Heaters, Lights, Power heads all can add stray voltage. Plus saltwater is a good conducter anyway. Even just the motion of the water moving in the tank can make small amounts of voltage which could be bad for the critters. Mostly fish.


----------



## MlDukes (Nov 24, 2009)

Forgot to mention: 

2 weeks in diatoms began showing up on the sand and rock. Also some green algae is now growing on the large piece/left. Parameters are all in check. Have not been testing as often as i should but i did have a small spike in nitrites approx 1 week in. has leveled off at 0 since. Havent seen a spike in ammonia - it has remained steady at 0. All seems well. 



Lighting update: Removed the filter lid and it drastically increased the air movement under the hood and has decreased the temp that the bulbs heat the water. Only seeing approx a .5 degree increase during lighting hours (compared to 1.6 degree before). Been running lights for 6 hrs a day during cycle. 

Updated pics soon.


----------



## Larry Grenier (Apr 19, 2005)

if you want to be really amazed and grossed-out, do a pic search on "huge bristle worm"!
This guy is 4' long!


----------



## nemosreef (Oct 19, 2007)

Your cycle is going well. the live rock you got was nice and cured and full of bacteria so this really helps and the cycle should be done soon.


----------



## MlDukes (Nov 24, 2009)

nemosreef said:


> Yes get a grouning probe. Heaters, Lights, Power heads all can add stray voltage. Plus saltwater is a good conducter anyway. Even just the motion of the water moving in the tank can make small amounts of voltage which could be bad for the critters. Mostly fish.


Gotcha! I assume they make mini grounding probes for nano's right?


----------



## nemosreef (Oct 19, 2007)

They are all the same size. It is really just a little piece of titanium about 1" to 2" long conected to a wire that plugs in to the ground of an electrical outlet. They are usually around $20.00.


----------



## MlDukes (Nov 24, 2009)

Larry Grenier said:


> if you want to be really amazed and grossed-out, do a pic search on "huge bristle worm"!
> This guy is 4' long! ]
> 
> That is pretty gross but nothing disgusts me more than a leech does... ugh!!!
> ...


----------



## MlDukes (Nov 24, 2009)

nemosreef said:


> They are all the same size. It is really just a little piece of titanium about 1" to 2" long conected to a wire that plugs in to the ground of an electrical outlet. They are usually around $20.00.


 
roud:


----------



## nemosreef (Oct 19, 2007)

No it is not to soon. they will be just fine and ad very little if anything to the bioload. I have added hermits and snails to my tanks when they are cycling with no problem to help keep the algae under control.


----------



## MlDukes (Nov 24, 2009)

Assuming they are in stock Id like to add 2 dwarf blue leg hermits and 2 spiny star astraea snails. Hopefully i can pick up them and a grounding probe this weekend. 

maybe this is a dumb question but, since there is a continuous flow of water would the grounding probe still serve its purpose if i put it in the HOB???


----------



## MlDukes (Nov 24, 2009)

ugh!!! No blue legs or Spiny stars in stock!!!! Gonna keep lookin.


----------



## mulm (Jun 3, 2010)

both tanks look great!

a word of caution... use a GFI. especially with a grounding probe.


----------



## nemosreef (Oct 19, 2007)

I am realy not sure if the growunding probe would work in the hob filter or not I have never tried it. Although I think it should becuase most people with saltwater tanks that have sumps put them their including my self so i would try it.


----------



## Morchaiel (Jul 23, 2010)

So, I really like the looks of that SW tank... I'd love to look into a SW edge, but I was wondering.. Is it a lot more work to maintain? And would I need a lot more (expensive ) equipment to measure water values and such? I was reading a bit about seawater tanks on the interwebs, and there's a lot about it I didn't know.. But hey, I have to start somewhere.

And another question that might make me look like a total idiot,:flick:, what's that black orb-like thing in the upper-left corner of your SW edge, MlDukes?


----------



## MlDukes (Nov 24, 2009)

Morchaiel said:


> So, I really like the looks of that SW tank... I'd love to look into a SW edge, but I was wondering.. Is it a lot more work to maintain? And would I need a lot more (expensive ) equipment to measure water values and such? I was reading a bit about seawater tanks on the interwebs, and there's a lot about it I didn't know.. But hey, I have to start somewhere.
> 
> And another question that might make me look like a total idiot,:flick:, what's that black orb-like thing in the upper-left corner of your SW edge, MlDukes?


 
That black orb like thing is a Koralia Nano - powerhead - SW inhabitants like a bit more current that FW. It may be overkil but every SW Edge i saw had one so i added it. 

Heres the things i had to buy to set it up as SW:

Reef master test kit - 40.00
Koralia nano - 27.00
Salt - 23.00
Seachum Complete (calcium supplement) - 12.00
10lb bag of live sand - 20.00
4 lbs of live rock - 20.00
Hydrometer - 10.00


damn i hadnt added it up yet but thats 135.00 in supplies. I spent 50 on the fixtures, bulbs and materials for the light mod. Cooling fans and power adapter ended up running me $15.

So $200 to set this tank up as saltwater. I do still need to get a grounding probe 15-20. Other than that, thats everything you would need.



So far so good, I test and topoff the water every 2-3 days. Not as difficult as its made up to be.


----------



## Morchaiel (Jul 23, 2010)

Do you have any kind of water filtration system? I've been reading bad things about using tapwater, especially in SW aquaria. 

I'm kinda wondering if a small saltwater tank is better to start with, or if it's more difficult to maintain.. 

Also, does the use of live rock and live sand bypass the need for a protein skimmer? And does the stock filter work well enough, or do you need new (special) filter media?

Man, there's a lot to SW aquaria that you don't even have to consider with fresh water.. lol. I've been reading a bit on salwateraquaria.about.com, a pretty cool site for info. It just gets me worried to read about all the expensive tools you may or may not need to keep a SW aquarium healthy..

Sorry for the barrage of questions, I just don't wanna mess up, or get in over my head


----------



## MlDukes (Nov 24, 2009)

Morchaiel said:


> Do you have any kind of water filtration system? I've been reading bad things about using tapwater, especially in SW aquaria.
> 
> I'm kinda wondering if a small saltwater tank is better to start with, or if it's more difficult to maintain..
> 
> ...


RO system: My fiance. LOL, she works at a kidney dialysis center and has access to an unlimited supply of RO water. Yes, you only want to use RO water in a SW tank. I have very hard tap water so i also use 50/50 ro/tap for my planted tanks. 

Stock filter works great, no diff media needed. Weekly WC's will replace the need for a skimmer. Also live rock/sand play the primary role in biological filtration. 

I spaced out my spending and bought my supplies over the last few months. 

Big or lil: Parameters in a smaller tank can and will change more rapidly than in a larger tank. But givin the initial cost at setup its more practical to do a nano tank. IMO 

Live rock is EXPENSIVE! Expect to spend 5 per lb +++ More commonly 6-8 per lb (in the US). Filling a 55g aquarium could mean spending $500+ just for live rock and sand. 

Again man, this is my first go around too. Ive had a saltwater tank for a total of 16 days, thats it. Honestly all i know is what ive learned from reading over the last few months. But i believe i have a pretty good grasp on successfully maintaining a "beginner" reef tank. Im happy to help out anyway i can

I say go for it... Why not? :biggrin:


----------



## Morchaiel (Jul 23, 2010)

It'll take me longer to get the cash together for all the added equipment, and I have to reconsider lighting alltogether.. But I do like a challenge. I can save up while reading, I guess . Got any articles or books you'd recommend?

I'm still not 100% sure though.. I might start with a FW edge, get another one later on 

*edit* I just realized I didn't see a Co2 system in your list of equipment there, and I can't seem to find anyhting about needing it for SW aquaria. I've had some Co2 deficiency troubles in the past with FW aquaria, so I'm kinda paranoid about it now.. I was planning on getting / making a Co2 system of some sort for the Fluval Edge if I'd go FW, but if I don't need it, that would "save" in the costs.. Of course, that money would go towards a RO system 
Having read up on nano reefs, I don't think there's a lot more maintenance to it, except salting the water on water changes.. If the tank's set up properly. Then again, a FW tank not set up properly can be just as much of a hassle, lol.. I'm gonna go for it, a nano reef will look sweet on my desk .

I've already found some GX23 light sockets with ballasts. They look pretty much like the ones you used, MlDukes, and the sockets can be easily removed from the ballasts. The lights are a bit harder to come by. For some reason, I can't find any (online) stores locally that carry those 50/50 bulbs around here. Perhaps my local aquarium specialist can help me with that.. Is there a brand name on those lights you're using? I've seen some regular E27 screw-in bulbs that were practically the same, but I'm having doubts if they'll fit, since they're quite thick..

Then, of course, there's the reflector issue... I wouldn't mind cutting some stuff down to size, but good reflector material seems hard to come by. Maybe I can scavenge something from a second hand light fixture. Maybe I can just get an aquarium TL-reflector and cut it to size.. 

It's gonna be a challenge, but it's gonne be fun 

*edit* Aaand one more edit: I've just found a solution to the reflector issue, probably: Grow shops. Plenty of those in the Netherlands, they sell all sorts of equipment to grow plants indoors. I found some great reflectors that I figure should be cutable and foldable, at least twice the size I'd need, and for 11 euros (about $14). They even have several edges you can fold along to adjust the light angles. Might come in handy


----------



## MlDukes (Nov 24, 2009)

morchaiel: Sounds good. Did you find the link to the website i ordered the fixtures off of? They carry the bulbs and all kind of other goodies!!! I dont think Co2 is neccessary or even used in SW tanks. 

PS The netherlands sound great, Id love to experience Amsterdam!!!


----------



## MlDukes (Nov 24, 2009)

*Pictures*

Added Riccia carpet: 












SW update





























http://i957.photobucket.com/albums/ae56/dukesaquascape/Edge/DSC05007.jpg


----------



## Morchaiel (Jul 23, 2010)

MlDukes said:


> morchaiel: Sounds good. Did you find the link to the website i ordered the fixtures off of? They carry the bulbs and all kind of other goodies!!! I dont think Co2 is neccessary or even used in SW tanks.


Thanks, but I checked that site you got the fixtures from, I believe they don't ship internationally. On top of that, they only take credit card payments, and I don't own a credit card :icon_eek:.

But, I figure there are other ways to obtain the bulbs.. Though I haven't had much luck finding another store carrying 50/50 10000k/Act03 bulbs.. Mostly 6500k. A lot of aquarium specialist retailers here don't have a webshop or catalogue, so I might have to make some calls/trips .

By the way, I just noticed another thing in your tank I don't recognize.. That black cylinder between the wavemaker and the filter inlet?

Ooh, another "by the way", is there some sort of brand name on the bulbs? Might help me or a shopkeeper order them .


----------



## MlDukes (Nov 24, 2009)

Morchaiel said:


> Thanks, but I checked that site you got the fixtures from, I believe they don't ship internationally. On top of that, they only take credit card payments, and I don't own a credit card :icon_eek:.
> 
> But, I figure there are other ways to obtain the bulbs.. Though I haven't had much luck finding another store carrying 50/50 10000k/Act03 bulbs.. Mostly 6500k. A lot of aquarium specialist retailers here don't have a webshop or catalogue, so I might have to make some calls/trips .
> 
> ...


As far as the specifics go on the bulbs you just want to make sure the fixture is a 13w gx23 and then find 13w GX23 bulbs. Just keep looking, im sure you can find a website that will ship to you. As far as the credit card, open a checking account and use a debit card, thats how i pay.

"that black cylinder" mini preset Tetra heater - an adjustable heater would be ideal for SW though. This one keeps the water at approx 78, Ive got the bulbs down to only heating the water half a degree. For what i plan to keep ideally i need it at 76-77. According to my LFS owner.


----------



## Morchaiel (Jul 23, 2010)

How could I forget about good old e-bay . Plenty of US-based seller willing to ship a few 13w coralife 50/50 bulbs this way.. Steep shipping costs, though, so I'm gonna check with some local retailers first.

Actually, I'm getting way ahead of myself, lol. I need to save up to get all the equipment anyway. New college courses will be starting in a few weeks, and those textbooks aren't cheap, either . And neither is an RO unit. Though that will be beneficial to every tank I'll ever own, I suppose .


----------



## MlDukes (Nov 24, 2009)

Morchaiel said:


> How could I forget about good old e-bay . Plenty of US-based seller willing to ship a few 13w coralife 50/50 bulbs this way.. Steep shipping costs, though, so I'm gonna check with some local retailers first.
> 
> Actually, I'm getting way ahead of myself, lol. I need to save up to get all the equipment anyway. New college courses will be starting in a few weeks, and those textbooks aren't cheap, either . And neither is an RO unit. Though that will be beneficial to every tank I'll ever own, I suppose .


Well duh, ebay has everything!! lol

I wouldnt stress about the RO unit. Cant you buy RO water locally??? You can buy premixed saltwater thats ready to go at most large pet stores. Buy 5 gallons and it would last you a month on water changes and 1 gallon of straight RO would probably last a month for top offs.


----------



## Morchaiel (Jul 23, 2010)

I think I'll have some problems moving large amounts of water, though.. I don't have a car :icon_eek:.

Well, saving up for all the stuff I need ( roughly $500, unless I can get a better price on the aquarium someplace ) will allow me to practice my patience .

Anyway, I've been up all night reading up on SW aquaria. I get the feeling most articles online kind of over-simplify the startup process.. Nothing about testing the water, or adding any stuff to your aquarium to keep certain elements balanced ( like Seachem Complete ). I always prefer complete systems over compounds you manually add, though.

I ran into some problems with EasyLife Co2 in a bottle.. The guy at the aquariumstore first gave me the wrong dose ( and I was stupid enough to just go with it instead of double-checking ), so my tank got poisoned and 50% of everything in it died. After that, when the tank was restored to it's former glory, I was indisposed for 3 days, and I got an explosion of algae..

But I see you don't have to add the seachem stuff daily, that's a pro I guess .

Also, it seems like you can keep 1.2 fish in a 6 gallon tank.. 1 fish per 5 gallons that is . I mainly wanted a SW tank for the cool shrimp, maybe some crabs / hermit crabs. But a few swimmers ( or one ) would be nice, too .

A lot of information to take in. If anyone can recommend any good articles online, I'd love to hear it


----------



## MlDukes (Nov 24, 2009)

i dont want to steer you away from the Edge but... i got one of mine for 70$ and the other for 20$. I wouldnt have started this build had i not got the deal i did. Since you are doing SW i would suggest looking at diff options for a nano tank before making up your mind on the Edge. Theres alot of options including the bio-cubes, which are meant for SW applications. Maybe not as appealing to the eye but deff more practical. But... If your set on the edge, go for it, It is a beautiful design!


----------



## Centromochlus (May 19, 2008)

This is so awesome on so many levels.


----------



## Morchaiel (Jul 23, 2010)

MlDukes said:


> i dont want to steer you away from the Edge but... i got one of mine for 70$ and the other for 20$. I wouldnt have started this build had i not got the deal i did. Since you are doing SW i would suggest looking at diff options for a nano tank before making up your mind on the Edge. Theres alot of options including the bio-cubes, which are meant for SW applications. Maybe not as appealing to the eye but deff more practical. But... If your set on the edge, go for it, It is a beautiful design!


Oh, I know there's plenty of great options out there, but it's the edge design that does it for me . 

To keep myself busy I'm starting a different (cheaper) prject: a DIY auto top-off system. I have a 54 liter ( ca 14.5 gallon ) tank that I put a T5 fixture on recently, but it's really just a fixture, no hood. So water evaporates pretty quickly.. And the cats drinking from it doesn't help, either . Time to fix it 

I'll make a post about it if I get it to work.


----------



## MlDukes (Nov 24, 2009)

Some good shots of the rotala. These stock halogen's dont look pretty but are doing wonders!! Rotala is showing some nice pinks, the moss is spreading slowly but surely and anubias nana has recovered and sprouted new leaves and even sent out a flowering bud.!!!Riccia is already starting to grow through the net too. Turns out the halogens will grow most low light plants great!!! Hugh.... lol

FYI: No ferts - No Co2 - 1g weekly WC. This tank is 100% stock and doing great!!!

Sorry, camera sucks, pics do no justice:icon_conf


----------



## MlDukes (Nov 24, 2009)

one more.

BTW, Why didnt they make the intake black??? The grey sticks out like a sore thumb!!!


----------



## chase127 (Jun 8, 2008)

Is that still with the under cabinet LED mod? If so, mad probs to you, excellent mod.


----------



## MlDukes (Nov 24, 2009)

chase127 said:


> Is that still with the under cabinet LED mod? If so, mad probs to you, excellent mod.


Nope, No LEDS. Took them back to wal-mart about a month ago - one quit working and they were causing the anubias to turn brown. As mentioned above, this tank is now 100% stock - stock halogens - thats it.


----------



## chase127 (Jun 8, 2008)

Sorry I'm guilty of thread skimming


----------



## MlDukes (Nov 24, 2009)

chase127 said:


> Sorry I'm guilty of thread skimming


 
arnt we all, lol 

The Leds looked nice but just werent getting the job done. After checking out your tank ive been seriously thinking about turning this into a RCS tank - and maybe breeding a few. You still got all those babies????


----------



## MlDukes (Nov 24, 2009)

:bounce: NEMO!!!!

Picked up a beautiful ocellaris clown today!!! Hes been in the tank for 5 hrs and looking great so far. I acclimated him well, let the bag float for 15mins then slowly poured 1 cup tank water in the bag every few mins. put 6 cups in and netted him. When i first put him in i noticed the orange on his tail fin became a lil splotchy. His colors have came back since but he does have what looks like small bruises behind his pectoral fins You can make them out in the up close pic. Is this normal, stress related, disease??? I didnt notice it at the store.. 


He's hung out in that top corner all night.... 

I turned the lights on for a min to snap some pics and then back off. Also unplugged the powerhead so the current wasnt too rough on him. 





































*Planted tank*: Riccia is coming in well and the moss is spreading. Also got a "bad" pic of the flowering Anubias nana.


----------



## CGY_Betta_Guy (Jul 26, 2010)

Looking good for both tanks! I am watching this thread intently because I have been considering making a small SW tank out of a Edge I picked up off Kijiji. Yours looks great and I love the simplicity of it!


----------



## nemosreef (Oct 19, 2007)

The ocellaris looks great. I do not think you have anything to worry about as far as what you called bruises. Tank breed Ocellaris clowns can have some coloration that you will not see in the wild. Such as miss barring and some black colorations on the body. This looks completely normal to me. I would not worry.


----------



## MlDukes (Nov 24, 2009)

CGY_Betta_Guy said:


> Looking good for both tanks! I am watching this thread intently because I have been considering making a small SW tank out of a Edge I picked up off Kijiji. Yours looks great and I love the simplicity of it!


Thanks!! Id like to get some of the equipment out, IMO it takes too much away front the design and rockwork. Im not sure if the Koralia is really needed. I turned it on today and it seemed like it was almost too much for him. Might take it out for now.

A custom overflow/sump may be next in the works... 





nemosreef said:


> The ocellaris looks great. I do not think you have anything to worry about as far as what you called bruises. Tank breed Ocellaris clowns can have some coloration that you will not see in the wild. Such as miss barring and some black colorations on the body. This looks completely normal to me. I would not worry.


Thanks, I was a lil concerned about the "bruises" mainly because i didnt notice them at the store. They are still noticable but hes acting very healthy, hes ate some brine shrimp and has very vibrant colors. 24hrs and all is well!!!


----------



## Lil' Swimz$ (Jul 24, 2010)

Hey, tanks look AMAZING!!!

One question, how did you get your moss like that? Rounded and sticking out like that? Is it on a rock or somehting?


----------



## MlDukes (Nov 24, 2009)

Lil' Swimz$ said:


> Hey, tanks look AMAZING!!!
> 
> One question, how did you get your moss like that? Rounded and sticking out like that? Is it on a rock or somehting?


The dark moss pads are large marimo moss balls tore in half and layed out flat. looks very cool and GREAT for lowtech nano ground cover. Ive had these things for probaly 8 months and they never really change.


----------



## MlDukes (Nov 24, 2009)

Working on cleaning up the equipment:

Last night i took out the intake bar and filter sponge. Added a small, black strainer attachment to the tip of the U-tube that connects the filter intake. Very clean, looks great! Ill post some pics tonight. 

Still unsure of the koralia and heater. Thinking i might leave the pump and put it on an on/off schedule every other hour during lighting hours.


----------



## MlDukes (Nov 24, 2009)

*Pictures soon*

Picked up an analog timer last night for the koralia. Im thinking Ill run it 30 mins on 30 mins off during lighting hours. You think doing this will burn the pump up quick?


----------



## MlDukes (Nov 24, 2009)

New filter intake. 


















All is well.


----------



## Lil' Swimz$ (Jul 24, 2010)

Nice clown! Like the rocks, especially the spikey one on the right. roud:


----------



## MlDukes (Nov 24, 2009)

Finally got around to trimming the rotala and filled in the left side. Got a really cool pic with 2 out of the 3 ghost cats. I did notice a few spots of BBA, trimmed most the affected leaves. Hoping itll run its course before it gets worse.

- Pictures -


----------



## MlDukes (Nov 24, 2009)

Say hello to my little friend :hihi:




- Camelback Shrimp -


----------



## soup_nazi (Jul 15, 2009)

Looks great :thumbsup:, cool looking shrimp :thumbsup::thumbsup:.

BTW; Are you going to add coral or just stick with the rock? Just wondering.


----------



## nemosreef (Oct 19, 2007)

I would be careful with putting the camelback shrimp in their. If you are going to keep coral he will most likely munch on some of it for lunch. They have been known for eating coral.


----------



## soup_nazi (Jul 15, 2009)

nemosreef said:


> I would be careful with putting the camelback shrimp in their. If you are going to keep coral he will most likely munch on some of it for lunch. They have been known for eating coral.


Answers my question.
I like how it looks with just the rock anyway. Especially the spiky one.


----------



## MlDukes (Nov 24, 2009)

nemosreef said:


> I would be careful with putting the camelback shrimp in their. If you are going to keep coral he will most likely munch on some of it for lunch. They have been known for eating coral.


 
Right you are!!!  I went out shopping for a cleaner shrimp but had NO idea of the price tag that came along with them. 25$!!! for a shrimp! Wasnt ready to pay that! The Camelback was awesome looking and reasonably cheap so.... impulse set in..... 

I even told the guy i had plans to add coral down the line (he failed to mention that was a bad idea while bagging this shrimp). I cant blame him though... Should have done my research first. 

Also I read that they require Iodine supplement, Any tips on that? Ill read up on it.


----------



## senoufo (Nov 14, 2008)

Wonderfull wonderfull Journal, got the bug myself for SW with an Edge and you sir are giving me the Edge ( pun most intended 

cheers!


----------



## MlDukes (Nov 24, 2009)

senoufo said:


> Wonderfull wonderfull Journal, got the bug myself for SW with an Edge and you sir are giving me the Edge ( pun most intended
> 
> cheers!


 
Thanks youll enjoy my next post


----------



## nemosreef (Oct 19, 2007)

I believe that their si iodine in the seachem reef plus that I told you about. Looking forward to the next update.


----------



## MlDukes (Nov 24, 2009)

Been fiddling with the idea of building a custom overflow with a 10g sump. The plans for the sump will be to have 4 1g compartments, 2 on each side with a 6g refugium in the middle.

*Id appreciate anyones input, advice or opinions on this build *

Found this thread:
http://reefcentral.com/forums/showthread.php?t=1792200&highlight=fluval+edge&page=8




Heres plans for my overflow, a lil diff from the one above. Havent figured the dimensions yet and have to incorporate a strainer. Ill keep you all updated.















Caught the bristle worm on camera. Either hes grown or this is a diff one, approx 2.5-3"

























Another pic of the new shrimp:


----------



## Chrisinator (Jun 5, 2008)

sweet setups guys


----------



## MlDukes (Nov 24, 2009)

*Confirmed 3 bristle worms living in my SW edge.*

I was feeding my clown tonight and i saw them all came out trying to scavenge a bite.... 

Catch them??? Yes?

Gonna look up plans for a DIY trap. The bristle worm traps at petland are $15!!! 

Any ideas?


----------



## macclellan (Dec 22, 2006)

Bristleworms are good detrivores and are a part of a healthy reef aquarium. Let them be.


----------



## MlDukes (Nov 24, 2009)

macclellan said:


> Bristleworms are good detrivores and are a part of a healthy reef aquarium. Let them be.


+1 Thanks! 

After i made that post i read through alot of forums and came to that same conclusion. I understand they are only detrimental to a tank when their #'s get out of hand. I guess there are only 1-2 breeds that harm coral. But... I also read about small fish/shrimp disappearing and people finding a very plump bristleworm.... ???

I will leave them be for now.


----------



## macclellan (Dec 22, 2006)

They will eat dead fish.


----------



## MlDukes (Nov 24, 2009)

macclellan said:


> They will eat dead fish.


that would very well explain their plump bristleworms... lol


----------



## MlDukes (Nov 24, 2009)

make that 5 bristleworms.... and counting


----------



## MlDukes (Nov 24, 2009)

i had my LFS order me a firefish and some blue leg hermits. 

The question: Ive been meaning to add more LR, especially now that im getting the Firefish (need more hiding places). Would it be a bad idea to add the new fish and the LR at the same time? Will this cause a mini cycle? or would it be ok?

Please help, If its ok i plan to add more LR tonight and the fish and hermits tomorrow.

Thanks!!!


----------



## MlDukes (Nov 24, 2009)

so.... I destroyed my rockwork. Tried to add more LR and made a mess of things. Gave up for tonight. 

It is near impossible to maneuver multiple rocks in this tank!!! very frustrating. Hopefully tomorrow goes a lil better.


----------



## MlDukes (Nov 24, 2009)

wait a minute.... maybe the night wasnt so bad after all. on one new piece i saw what looked like a zoanthid. I tried to be very careful with it in hopes that it might live through the move. After giving up on the rockwork i checked to make sure it was still there. Sat down to make my last post went back in and it had moved!!! a good inch, and continued to move down the back side of the rock. After closer inspection i believe i may have some type of tiny green bubble tip anemone, no way right?

For size reference this thing has a footprint the size of a pencil eraser or a hair bigger.

What do you think?

pics w/ and w/o flash








http://i957.photobucket.com/albums/ae56/dukesaquascape/DSC05341.jpg















Still on the move.


----------



## MlDukes (Nov 24, 2009)

Looked around for the anenome this morning, found it! and another one!!! 

My LFS owner says its a type of rock anenome and advised that i take it out. Better safe then sorry. I understand anenomes can be very toxic if they die in the tank.... Could one this small cause serious issues? 

I dont want to, but should i remove it/them?


----------



## Sushieraser (Jul 28, 2010)

You may want to head over to the Nano-Reef forums and ask for an ID. Technically anything dead can harm your tank but most anemones are no more harmful then any other animal.


----------



## MlDukes (Nov 24, 2009)

Sushieraser said:


> You may want to head over to the Nano-Reef forums and ask for an ID. Technically anything dead can harm your tank but most anemones are no more harmful then any other animal.


Your right. I started a thread on reefcentral but dont get much help or comments. May start a thread on nano reef tonight. thanks for the link and advice


----------



## nemosreef (Oct 19, 2007)

That is a type of rock anemone and I would remove it. If they get big enogh they can be an aggressive anemone and kill you fish. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## MlDukes (Nov 24, 2009)

so ive been looking all over for blue leg hermits, everyones always out. When i heard my LFS would special order them for me i was thrilled.... Well, i got them, their not blue legs at all their red leg hermits. ugh...

On a brighter note my firefish is beautiful, alot better looking than any ive seen in the stores. 

Heres a pic, sorry lights dont come on til 6:00  Ill post a better pic later.


----------



## MlDukes (Nov 24, 2009)

Pictures.

Planted edge is lookin great! riccia is fillin in slowly but surely. Had another anubias flower pop up, thought id get a pic.


















The firefish's colors are brilliant!! In this pic you can kinda see the flourescent purple dots along his head. 



























The anenomes have settled.
























Had to get a pic of nemo. Think he was jealous cuz the new guys were gettin all the attention :hihi:


----------



## Shinosuke (May 20, 2004)

Definitely Rock Anemones. Considered pests but they're certainly cool looking. Your call as to whether to keep them or not! 
Beautiful firefish you've got there. I'm a big fan of them as well, just make sure you keep your lid on tight or you'll have crispy firefish.


----------



## MlDukes (Nov 24, 2009)

So i left the Rock Anemones. They quickly doubled in size. One day i noticed a few tentacles gone... Then over night one was completely eaten and the other eaten down to its base. It has since regrown a few tentacles. No signs of the other.

I suspect the camelback shrimp.... ??? Plausible?


----------



## soup_nazi (Jul 15, 2009)

It is plausible as (stated in this link http://saltaquarium.about.com/od/shrimpcare/p/prcamelbackshrimp.htm) they are carnivores and have been known to eat them although not as a main source of food.


----------



## MlDukes (Nov 24, 2009)

Sold my camelback shrimp (now i just have to catch/trap him) any suggestions? 

Finally i can start considering coral (and a diff shrimp). Thinking about getting a skunk cleaner or some sexy shrimp. Im just worried the sexy's will be sucked up the intake..... those lil boogers are tiny! 

That aside I had my LFS order me some Macroalgaes. I know little to nothing about them so I told the owner to surprise me something hardy and preferrably red..... should be in soon.

Anyone have any input?


----------



## MlDukes (Nov 24, 2009)

*Im paying for algae...*

Macro algaes came in today. He messed up and ordered too many so i got 3 mermaid fans and 3 bushy clumps of Red Gracilaria Verrucosa for cheap. Not sure how theyll do but.... I guess well find out. 

Will post pics when i get them situated


----------



## Pootie (Mar 5, 2010)

:wipes brow: I was about to tell you to get rid of the Camel Shrimp. They willl pick at and eat corals.

The Skunk Cleaner is a GREAT choice. (most LFS sell them in 3 sizes "small" " medium" "large") I would say get a small one , this way you can watch it mature. They also can be handfed small seafood meat items that you may eat(shrimp, clam, scallop,etc). Making them fairly inexpensive to feed and take care of.

Another option shrimp wise is a Harliquin . But they do like a live diet of starfish (the ones i have kept did not have a preference as to which type they ate, they ate the ones i put for them "chocolate chip start" and they also ate my sandsifter start which i didn't want them to eat).. A "food" starfish can cost about $6-$10 each... You have the option of feeding a whole star, it will last about a month. Or if you are not skirmish , you can chop legs (one leg a week, and the star will stay alive). *This can be a pain!!*

I had a pair in my 75g Reef tank, and i found them to be shy and hard to spot in a large tank. I would think visibility wise they would be great for a nano such as this..


----------



## Pootie (Mar 5, 2010)

Also DO NOT TOUCH THOES BRISSEL WORMS with your bare hands.. The hairs/brissels on the worms will irritate your skin.

As someone stated b4 , they are good at cleaning up your tank , or if you have messy eaters. (too many, or too large can become an issue)


----------



## MlDukes (Nov 24, 2009)

*- Gracilaria Garden -*

got my macroalgaes and made it work. It turned out pretty good i think. 

Heres a sneak peek. I have more pics on my camera but its MIA at the moment.


----------



## Fat Guy (Nov 19, 2003)

nice


----------



## MlDukes (Nov 24, 2009)

Fat Guy said:


> nice


Thanks adjusted the rockwork while i was at it.


----------



## MlDukes (Nov 24, 2009)

FTS


----------



## MlDukes (Nov 24, 2009)

FYI: 

Red Macroalgae - _Gracilaria verrucosa_

Green Calcareous Algae - _Mermaids Fan_


----------



## TeamTeal (Mar 31, 2010)

it looks good. how often do you change the water? are you using the AC HOB as the filter?


----------



## MlDukes (Nov 24, 2009)

TeamTeal said:


> it looks good. how often do you change the water? are you using the AC HOB as the filter?


Thanks

Yeah, stock AC HOB but with a lil diff media combo. I try and do weekly 2g WCs but sometimes let it go 2 weeks w/ a 4g WC. Everythings swell, havent lost any livestock except a hermit that wedged himself in a rock.


----------



## TeamTeal (Mar 31, 2010)

red fire shrimps would add a nice touch of color to that tank


----------



## MlDukes (Nov 24, 2009)

TeamTeal said:


> red fire shrimps would add a nice touch of color to that tank


Do you know if their reef safe? Hopefully i can get some coral soon to help add some color. 

A yellow Clown goby is next on the list.


----------



## TeamTeal (Mar 31, 2010)

i have one with frogspawn, mushrooms, trumpets and a few others

it is also really cool, when he jumps onto my naso tang and cleans him off
only seen that happen with the tang tho. i have a pair of clown, a picasso trigger, 2 chromis and a damsel as well


----------



## nemosreef (Oct 19, 2007)

Yes red fire shrimps are reef safe. Also expensive. Love the tank with the macros and the way you have got your rock work. Great progress. It is starting to look realy cool.


----------



## MlDukes (Nov 24, 2009)

Cool Thanks Ill deff keep them in mind. Just looked them up, They are pretty expensive... especially for a shrimp. but from what ive found their about the same as a cleaner, around $25.

BTW thanks again Nemo. picked up another 4lb LR a while back. Got about 8lb total now. Its like a puzzle trying to arrange multiple pieces in this tank!!  It took a few attempts but i finally got it to where i like it.


----------



## MlDukes (Nov 24, 2009)

Filthy scavengers! 



















http://i957.photobucket.com/albums/ae56/dukesaquascape/DSC05731.jpg


----------



## MlDukes (Nov 24, 2009)

As of last night, My planted edge is no more. took it down to start on my overflow/sump build.


----------



## FooDog (Jun 28, 2010)

nice setup man! looks like you gotta whole lotta bristles, lol


----------



## MlDukes (Nov 24, 2009)

FooDog said:


> nice setup man! looks like you gotta whole lotta bristles, lol


Thanks! Yeah.... About those bristles... I think ive been over feeding....:icon_roll. Been cutting back on frozen food and have seen their #'s decline (less small ones) But the big ones are still goin strong. 

I need some long tweezers so i can pull a few out.


----------



## MlDukes (Nov 24, 2009)

*Coral Coming soon!!!!!*

I just paid for a few frags that ill be picking up Tomorrow. 

I got: Pulsing Xenia, Kenya and some Zoas!!!

Will post pics when their situated.


----------



## FooDog (Jun 28, 2010)

MlDukes said:


> Looked around for the anenome this morning, found it! and another one!!!
> 
> My LFS owner says its a type of rock anenome and advised that i take it out. Better safe then sorry. I understand anenomes can be very toxic if they die in the tank.... Could one this small cause serious issues?
> 
> I dont want to, but should i remove it/them?












Looks like a majano to me. I have about 4 in my reef, they glow nice under blue LEDS. Not too bothersome but some people say that they are a pest. Atleast they're cute.


----------



## MlDukes (Nov 24, 2009)

FooDog said:


> Looks like a majano to me. I have about 4 in my reef, they glow nice under blue LEDS. Not too bothersome but some people say that they are a pest. Atleast they're cute.


Yeah. Im 99% sure it was a majano. I went ahead and kept them, they grew some but then started having tentacles come up missing, one day i noticed one had been eaten down to the base. and then they up and vanished. Im pretty sure my camelback was the culprit!


----------



## agdavis (Jun 23, 2006)

MlDukes said:


> Heres a VERY rough idea of what im going for. got most the kinks worked out but if you see an obsticals i havent noticed PLEASE let me know.
> 
> The pics pretty well say it all but the u bracket thats sat in there is just some scrap i had laying around for the visual. Ill have to get a new piece (plastic if i can find it) and cut it to wrap all the way around that end of the hood. It will be permanently glued in place. NO screw holes!!! roud: ANY metal that i use under the hood will be painted with a waterproof paint, to prevent corrosion. The reflector is gonna be trimmed and the cardboard piece will be cut out that piece of stainless steel.
> 
> ...


Hey, a few questions for you:

1. What are those little white bracket things that you use to hold your fixture in place, and how did you attach them? Epoxy?

2. How have you addressed the condensation issue considering the bulbs are exposed to the water?

I ordered the same fixtures and reflectors and will be putting it all together this week. I think you figured out the optimal way for lighting the Edge.


----------



## MlDukes (Nov 24, 2009)

agdavis said:


> Hey, a few questions for you:
> 
> 1. What are those little white bracket things that you use to hold your fixture in place, and how did you attach them? Epoxy?
> 
> ...


The "white bracket" is just an aluminum channel that you should be able to find and any homedepot or like store. I used a dremel to cut it and actually just siliconed them in place. 

For condensation i cut a piece of plexiclass that completely covers the opening of the edge, minus the filter space. I havent had any issues with salt creap or condensation so far... knock on wood. :icon_smil

I look forward to seeing your build let me know if you have any questions.


----------



## agdavis (Jun 23, 2006)

MlDukes said:


> The "white bracket" is just an aluminum channel that you should be able to find and any homedepot or like store. I used a dremel to cut it and actually just siliconed them in place.
> 
> For condensation i cut a piece of plexiclass that completely covers the opening of the edge, minus the filter space. I havent had any issues with salt creap or condensation so far... knock on wood. :icon_smil
> 
> I look forward to seeing your build let me know if you have any questions.


Did you attach the plexiglass to the tank or to the cover? I would imagine if you put it on the tank it would be impossible to get your hand in the tank!


----------



## MlDukes (Nov 24, 2009)

agdavis said:


> Did you attach the plexiglass to the tank or to the cover? I would imagine if you put it on the tank it would be impossible to get your hand in the tank!


lol its just loose and sets ontop of the opening. Ill try to snap a pic for ya tonight


----------



## MlDukes (Nov 24, 2009)

Just for the record heres my splash guard


----------



## agdavis (Jun 23, 2006)

Ugh, I think I might have ruined the ballasts...

I saw that you had removed the socked from the ballast, so I pried up the two little metal tabs and pulled it off. When I did that it severed the wires going to into the ballast. Ugh. Now, upon closer examination of your thread, it looks like you dremel'd the sockets off huh? Now I'm not sure if I will be able to re-wire it, considering it seems like its a nearly sealed unit. Dammit!



MlDukes said:


> Just for the record heres my splash guard


----------



## MlDukes (Nov 24, 2009)

agdavis said:


> Ugh, I think I might have ruined the ballasts...
> 
> I saw that you had removed the socked from the ballast, so I pried up the two little metal tabs and pulled it off. When I did that it severed the wires going to into the ballast. Ugh. Now, upon closer examination of your thread, it looks like you dremel'd the sockets off huh? Now I'm not sure if I will be able to re-wire it, considering it seems like its a nearly sealed unit. Dammit!


That sucks!! If you want, post a pic so i can see what your working with... I might know a fix if its what i think your talking about. 


I actually used a box cutter to carefully score the lamp holder til i could gently cut all the way through... Guess i should have mentioned that tedious detail.... sorry :icon_roll


----------



## agdavis (Jun 23, 2006)

Hopefully you can make out these images...



MlDukes said:


> That sucks!! If you want, post a pic so i can see what your working with... I might know a fix if its what i think your talking about.
> 
> 
> I actually used a box cutter to carefully score the lamp holder til i could gently cut all the way through... Guess i should have mentioned that tedious detail.... sorry :icon_roll


----------



## MlDukes (Nov 24, 2009)

agdavis said:


> Hopefully you can make out these images...


 
hmmm.... Not sure how to fix that. Are the connections visible? Maybe you could solder wires back on??? I dont know man... Hopefully you can salvage it.

If you have any questions feel free to hit me up. Id be happy to help.


----------



## MlDukes (Nov 24, 2009)

UPDATE: realized i never posted the new corals so had to take some pics. 


a month and a half ago i picked up a small frag of Pulsing Xenia, Kenya tree and ked red zoanthids.

Zoanthids are awesome plan to add a variety!! Their growing like crazy, started with 8 polyps and last i counted there were 18!! They glow orange under blue LEDs 

The Kenya tree has nearly doubled in size and looks very healthy. Im waiting for it to start dropping branch's so i can fill in some of the scape.

The pulsing Xenia is really neat and has definitely spread. The limbs less than 1/2 inch are all new growth but... It has slowed to a very weak pulse..??? Parameters look good so im blaming it on inadequate flow. Ill try moving it again soon.


----------



## MlDukes (Nov 24, 2009)

Well, Decided against the sump build. Which means… theres an extra edge laying around  A planted shrimp tank is in the works, ive got some decent hardscape to work with and a nice layout in mind…. Wish me luck. Hopefully it comes out as planned. 

Will post pics when its up and running.

Not sure what im doin for lighting. Gonna dose excel, maybe DIY Co2 and keep some med-high light plants. Maybe CFLs to light this thing..??..

FYI: Started to set it up and... DW didnt work, i got frustrated and realized i should focus on my established tanks. Responsible thinking hugh lol

So now theres the thought of selling my spare edge... Following through with the sump build.... or setting it up at the office. Hmmmm.... What shall i do?


----------



## Viv (Dec 9, 2010)

The tank looks much better with the leds! I really quite like the look of the fluval edge - I may have to get one!:icon_smil

Viv


----------



## MlDukes (Nov 24, 2009)

Made some changes. Adjusted the rockwork, removed the macros, added a variety of zoanthid frags and a frogspawn. It was a good weekend :icon_mrgr

Ill post some pics soon


----------



## MlDukes (Nov 24, 2009)

Heres a couple of the new frags under blue LEDs. I moved the green zoanthids, they were a little too close to the frogspawn.


----------



## MeanGreenEyes (Sep 24, 2010)

This is a really beautiful tank and awesome mods too. I love sw tanks...I just don't have the balls to try one...


----------



## MlDukes (Nov 24, 2009)

MeanGreenEyes said:


> This is a really beautiful tank and awesome mods too. I love sw tanks...I just don't have the balls to try one...


Thank you! I was in your boat for years but finally temptation set in and I dove in head first. This is my 1st SW tank and its too cool! No regrets.


----------



## MeanGreenEyes (Sep 24, 2010)

You're welcome. With 6 fw planted tanks already and school f/t, work, family (3 kid's & bf), pit bull and cat...I don't think I could handle the dedication that a sw tank requires right now. My schedule is insane! But I love this thread, am subscribed and will definitely be following.


----------



## MlDukes (Nov 24, 2009)

MeanGreenEyes said:


> You're welcome. With 6 fw planted tanks already and school f/t, work, family (3 kid's & bf), pit bull and cat...I don't think I could handle the dedication that a sw tank requires right now. My schedule is insane! But I love this thread, am subscribed and will definitely be following.


I dont know how you keep up with 6 :icon_eek: I had 4 planted tanks before i set up this one. Im down to 2, my 55g planted community and this tank. Reef tanks progress ALOT slower than planted tanks, obviously. But I figure in 6 months I should have a nice zoanthid garden. Ill post pics of the other frags soon. Thanks for tagging along.


----------



## MeanGreenEyes (Sep 24, 2010)

MlDukes said:


> I dont know how you keep up with 6 :icon_eek: I had 4 planted tanks before i set up this one. Im down to 2, my 55g planted community and this tank. Reef tanks progress ALOT slower than planted tanks, obviously. But I figure in 6 months I should have a nice zoanthid garden. Ill post pics of the other frags soon. Thanks for tagging along.


Honestly I don't know either...but I love this hobby and it is truly relaxing and really helps with my stress levels...seriously...even the maintenance that comes along with them...it gives me a chance to shut everybody out for a little while and focus on something I love...maybe I'm bat sh*t crazy...lol. And really can't wait for the pics...good luck and you're welcome!


----------



## MlDukes (Nov 24, 2009)

MeanGreenEyes said:


> Honestly I don't know either...but I love this hobby and it is truly relaxing and really helps with my stress levels...seriously...even the maintenance that comes along with them...it gives me a chance to shut everybody out for a little while and focus on something I love...maybe I'm bat sh*t crazy...lol. And really can't wait for the pics...good luck and you're welcome!


if your crazy so is everyone else here lol Relaxing is right but also very addicting. I found myself slacking with 4 tanks and figured it was best to focus on what i have time for. Had been doin good until i found a 15g for 10 bucks.... I had to! :icon_twis I liked the dimensions 24l 12w 12h and... ive kinda been gathering supplies for it to be a 2nd sw tank


----------



## MlDukes (Nov 24, 2009)

Zoanthid row

1. BlowPop
2. Radioactive Dragon Eyes
3. ?
4. ?
5. Mint Chocolate Chip
6. Eagle Eyes
7. Ked Red

You can see one of the purple mushrooms center, on the shell.


----------



## CGY_Betta_Guy (Jul 26, 2010)

Love yer tank Dukes! You inspired me to follow through on a sump build for my SW Edge. I am slowly adding fauna to my tank (a CUC) and will hopefully be getting some xenia and maybe a frogspawn for my tank when the time comes. Have you had any issues so far with any of your corals not doing so well in the tank?

PS would like a FTS with your rescape!


----------



## MlDukes (Nov 24, 2009)

CGY_Betta_Guy said:


> Love yer tank Dukes! You inspired me to follow through on a sump build for my SW Edge. I am slowly adding fauna to my tank (a CUC) and will hopefully be getting some xenia and maybe a frogspawn for my tank when the time comes. Have you had any issues so far with any of your corals not doing so well in the tank?
> 
> PS would like a FTS with your rescape!


Thanks!

Everythings done good except the kenya (its doubled in size) but has begun to rot at the base... I think its due to the uneven spread and the base being shaded by rockwork. My Zoanthids have grown like crazy, The first frag i got had 6 polyps on it (2 months ago) Now it has 20+ polyps!!! :icon_mrgr 

*edit: My previous placement of the Xenia resulted in a weak pulse. Now that theyre in a higher flow area their goin strong!

I wanna see your plans for the overflow/sump build. Ive been tossing around the idea for months now....

Ill try and post a FTS and some other pics tonight.


----------



## colinlp (Dec 26, 2009)

Any updates Mr D? I've been following this tank closely and now I need more! This tank has inspired me to get our own SW Edge going, after weeks of planning and gathering this and that we finally kicked off the cycle yesterday


----------



## MlDukes (Nov 24, 2009)

colinlp said:


> Any updates Mr D? I've been following this tank closely and now I need more! This tank has inspired me to get our own SW Edge going, after weeks of planning and gathering this and that we finally kicked off the cycle yesterday


Congrats! If youve never kept SW get ready to be amazed! roud:











There will be lots more pics, soon. I promise. Ive been unhappy with my rockwork every since i added coral. Im moving March 15 and setting up my 2nd edge at the new house on the 1st to cycle. Ill be adding all new LR, something that zoanthids will carpet well on. 

To add to the anticipation... Im going tomorrow to pick out my new rock and meet a guy from my local club to buy 4 diff zoanthids frags!!! 

Will post pics soon.


----------



## MlDukes (Nov 24, 2009)

Disclaimer: Yes, i did edit the picture.... but only to more accurately depict the visual effect of the blue LED's. It was lit by 2x24 blue led strips. With my camera at least, its very hard to capture the true vibrancy of the corals. To the eye they literally do glow. Its like a 70's felt canvas under blacklights.


----------



## colinlp (Dec 26, 2009)

Cool! I understand how you might be unhappy with your rockwork after adding coral after seeing some of the progressions of other peoples Edges. It's very different to scaping a planted tank, some of the nicest SW reefs I've seen in the forums started out with what can only be called ridiculous rockwork that looked like it was put together by a 4 year old balancing rocks! Please don't take that as I don't like your scape, I love it especially with the macros in, it's what fired me up to start researching SW in the first place.
I certainly hope I will be amazed, I think I'll be happy if I can just get it to work for now! Those Zoas look incredible, it seems like such a long wait until we get that far!. I'd be very interested to see the new Zoas and how you attach them, not so much the putty or glue but aesthetically, may sound silly but it's something that has been worrying me.
Looking forward to more


----------



## MlDukes (Nov 24, 2009)

colinlp said:


> Cool! I understand how you might be unhappy with your rockwork after adding coral after seeing some of the progressions of other peoples Edges. It's very different to scaping a planted tank, some of the nicest SW reefs I've seen in the forums started out with what can only be called ridiculous rockwork that looked like it was put together by a 4 year old balancing rocks! Please don't take that as I don't like your scape, I love it especially with the macros in, it's what fired me up to start researching SW in the first place.
> I certainly hope I will be amazed, I think I'll be happy if I can just get it to work for now! Those Zoas look incredible, it seems like such a long wait until we get that far!. I'd be very interested to see the new Zoas and how you attach them, not so much the putty or glue but aesthetically, may sound silly but it's something that has been worrying me.
> Looking forward to more


 
Its worth the wait! 

You are right about the differences in hardscape. I went in all gung-ho and picked out live rock with the most character. Which made a great look for macros but not for a reef. After adding coral I started wishing i had got just plain flat rock. And now... another $30 on LR later, im finally happy. :biggrin:

Got the spare edge set up at the new house today. The rockwork looks great! With this scape i focused on utilizing every inch of spread. Lots of flat surface and smooth slopes for zoanthids to carpet on. 

Also picked up my 4 new zoa frags yesterday. Fire and ice, japanese armor of god and 2 others that have brilliant colors. About mounting them... I completely understand your worries, its kinda had me stressin too. Alot of my frags are on small fragments of rock that I should be able to glue down and still be aesthetically pleasing. The one's on plugs??? May cut them down to size.

edit: Do you know if putty can be applied underwater??


----------



## MeanGreenEyes (Sep 24, 2010)

Any updates on the tank? 

I just want to add that I formally blame you for passing the bug on to me...it is all your fault and I am not ashamed to point the finger. lol I have now set up a 5.5g Reef tank thanks to you. The bug is so bad that I'm actually SERIOUSLY considering switching my 30g...which already has a Current Nova Extreme 6x39watt t5ho fixture that I have been only running 2 bulbs for my fw planted tank (scored a $500 fixture for only $150...so why not?)...which I love...but I need a larger tank to do more with...because of you! lol For my live rock and live sand I'm thinking about ordering "the package" from Tampa Bay Saltwater. Please pm me what reef forum you've posted your beautiful tank on so that I can join. Don't worry...I've not given up on planted tanks...still have the 55, 30 (for the moment), 20H and 10...and I love them...so I'm going to continue to dabble in both sides of this hobby. 

Any advice/issues you've run into? I'm running overkill on my little tank at the moment in the way of filtration...but don't want to hijack your thread anymore to go into detail...but please post updates!


----------



## MlDukes (Nov 24, 2009)

MeanGreenEyes said:


> Any updates on the tank?
> 
> I just want to add that I formally blame you for passing the bug on to me...it is all your fault and I am not ashamed to point the finger. lol I have now set up a 5.5g Reef tank thanks to you. The bug is so bad that I'm actually SERIOUSLY considering switching my 30g...which already has a Current Nova Extreme 6x39watt t5ho fixture that I have been only running 2 bulbs for my fw planted tank (scored a $500 fixture for only $150...so why not?)...which I love...but I need a larger tank to do more with...because of you! lol For my live rock and live sand I'm thinking about ordering "the package" from Tampa Bay Saltwater. Please pm me what reef forum you've posted your beautiful tank on so that I can join. Don't worry...I've not given up on planted tanks...still have the 55, 30 (for the moment), 20H and 10...and I love them...so I'm going to continue to dabble in both sides of this hobby.
> 
> Any advice/issues you've run into? I'm running overkill on my little tank at the moment in the way of filtration...but don't want to hijack your thread anymore to go into detail...but please post updates!


 



Thanks for the reply. Glad to have been your inspiration! roud: 

Advice.. Dont skimp on lighting. stick with the "more is better" motto. I wish i had more room for lighting on my edge. Water Changes - Every successful nano needs them. I stick to a schedule of 30-50% weekly. 

Ill post updates soon. The move was hectic but were finally gettin settled in. did find some extra time to build a custom stand, drilled it so that the wires/ballast are all hidden nicely below. ditched the sump idea, got some bigger ideas brewin. an 18" cube has been on the mind... 

Meanwhile ive aquired quite a few Zoanthid frags and all seem to be doing well in the new setup. Moved the frogspawn to a 10g... yes a 2nd SW tank...  Had 5 planted tanks at one point. But now im down to 1 planted and 2 SW so that helps keep the old lady at ease. :hihi:


----------

